# GBAtemp V5 is online!



## T-hug (May 30, 2015)

Welcome to GBAtemp v5 2015! This long overdue update is fantastic, thanks to all the staff for getting it up and running and I hope everyone enjoys the new site!


----------



## megazero1x1 (May 30, 2015)

Wow... just WOW !!!!

was wondering why the site was down.

So worth the (small) wait !!!


----------



## Deboog (May 30, 2015)

I... don't like the new board skin.

Those features sound wonderful though!


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2015)

Oh Yes!


----------



## Nobunaga (May 30, 2015)

Amazing work! 
Looks more stylish than ever


----------



## mid-kid (May 30, 2015)

I dislike the changes in the theme...
It'll take some time to get used to.


----------



## CathyRina (May 30, 2015)

So hard to get used to but looks nice.
There still needs to be improvements made specifically the review section.


----------



## LightyKD (May 30, 2015)

YAY! New design!


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 30, 2015)

Got a little worried when the site went down the second time within 48 hours. 

I'm spending way too much time on the temp...... O__o

Anyway, awesome work


----------



## Cartmanuk (May 30, 2015)

It looks to busy, so much info.


----------



## tony_2018 (May 30, 2015)

Looks good.  It was overdue for an upgrade. NW admins!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

The old theme looked better than this. Please make it optional.. maybe it's still usable.


----------



## Kippykip (May 30, 2015)

Cool beans


----------



## Tjessx (May 30, 2015)

At first it hurt my eyes, but now it think this definitely is an improvement to the previous layout + i like the little green status indicator.
Looks good


----------



## tony_2018 (May 30, 2015)

Just realize the fonts are looking weird, gonna investigate the options.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 30, 2015)

Awwwwwwwww yissssssssssss


----------



## vayanui8 (May 30, 2015)

This will definitely take some getting used to. Looks great though


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 30, 2015)

Hell yeah! It was up and then down for a bit today. Told my woman you guys were probably updating the site or somethin. I was right!

Looks awesome!


----------



## Arras (May 30, 2015)

The thread view seems pretty good, which is the main thing anyway, I suppose. Can't say I'm a big fan of the new front page though. It lost quite a few useful things IMO, (mostly the expanded Recent Threads block) and the large sidebar with the links just takes up space I don't need. Not to mention it was customizable in v4 too. It's nothing I can't learn to live with, but eh.


----------



## innercy (May 30, 2015)

old font is better.


----------



## Smiths (May 30, 2015)

IT's nice, but it's missing the section where I can ask when Gateway will update their software. Seriously... how SOON is SOON for GBATEMP v5 GATEWAY UPDATE?


----------



## yodamerlin (May 30, 2015)

It looks so similar yet so different... I went "wow" when I loaded the homepage. Then I went "WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED!?"


----------



## Issac (May 30, 2015)

This is going to take some time to get used to, but it's all good  Nice work guys!

The front page is sooo busy at the moment, but I'll see how it can be customized soon


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 30, 2015)

Arras said:


> Not to mention it was customizable in v4 too. It's nothing I can't learn to live with, but eh.


Assuming you mean the front page, it's still customizable.


----------



## Issac (May 30, 2015)

Wait, it's possible to remove the sponsor on the front page... shouldn't that be "forced" to be there? For the sponsor's sake I mean?


----------



## Arras (May 30, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Assuming you mean the front page, it's still customizable.


I know that, but there's some things you could do with the customization on v4 that you can't anymore. The left bar with the forum links can't be removed (although I guess I can adblock it), you can't have two columns side by side at the top, then one big news column at the bottom, the right column is same size as left now, the recent threads view no longer expands when you put it on the right, the news view is a little too dense now imo.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

How can I hide the window on the top right with the nickname?


----------



## OuahOuah (May 30, 2015)

Nice.

RSS feeds are still broken though


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 30, 2015)

We still have no spoiler button


----------



## yodamerlin (May 30, 2015)

The notes feature is the best.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2015)

I forgot one important thing in the change log... a fully responsive design nicely browsable on mobiles  
I'll edit my post. 

Thanks for your feedback posts so far, keep them coming, we need them!


----------



## vayanui8 (May 30, 2015)

I'd like it if we could move the forums bar from the left to the top. I feel like it leaves things to empty over there while everything else is pretty crowded


----------



## B-Blue (May 30, 2015)

I like this new look more than the previous one! Nice job  

Edit: and cool new emotes too


----------



## Vanth88 (May 30, 2015)

I like it so far and I like the ability to customize my home screen but it's also slightly bugged.

For example when you place items at the top it's actually not at the top of the page but below those banners. Also another issue are the forum links on the left which take up space.

I think what would make more sense is to remove those boxes up top and place the forum links there instead which would free up space on the top and left side of the page. That way we'd be able to correctly place items on the top, left, center,  or right of the page.

*EDIT* Also could you add a bottom to the home page? it'd be nice to put stuff like the polls and stats there or notes (which is nice btw).


----------



## Cyan (May 30, 2015)

users who disabled "rich text editor" on v4 should re-enable it now.
The new rich text editor is not bad and has a switch to go rich/raw bbcode (and smiley button is only on the rich one).


----------



## yodamerlin (May 30, 2015)

I was redirected to the admin log in... I don't think that's quite right...


----------



## 59672 (May 30, 2015)

My eyes...

On a more a more constructive note, you guys might want to adjust the main page, looks garbage past 1080p when ~50% of your screen is just the side borders due to css formatting.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 30, 2015)

It hurt my eyes when I first saw it.


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> It hurt my eyes when I first saw it.


Not used to change @Cherry Pie? It'll get bettee if you stare at it for 5 minutes.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 30, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Not used to change Cherry Pie? It'll get better if you stare at it for 5 minutes.


Fixed it


----------



## Flame (May 30, 2015)

@Costello I think i found a bug, can you see in my screenshot is says "thank you for white listing GBAtemp on your ad blocker".. should they be like an ad they?

temp is on my whitelist for the record.




Spoiler


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2015)

what the hell have you guys done?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 30, 2015)

You cheeky bastard Fast, i knew something was going on around temp xd (Or that's how i felt about it lol)
Great work guys!
(But where's my shoutbox?)


----------



## vayanui8 (May 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> You cheeky bastard Fast, i knew something was going on around temp xd (Or that's how i felt about it lol)
> Great work guys!
> (But where's my shoutbox?)


You have to add it back in with the custom homepage


----------



## SickPuppy (May 30, 2015)

3 columns on the front page don't look good on a 4:3 monitor. Customizing it don't work. It would be good if I could get rid of that quick link tool bar on the left.


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> You cheeky bastard Fast, i knew something was going on around temp xd (Or that's how i felt about it lol)
> Great work guys!
> (But where's my shoutbox?)


It's still there at the bottom I think.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> You cheeky bastard Fast, i knew something was going on around temp xd (Or that's how i felt about it lol)
> Great work guys!
> (But where's my shoutbox?)



look above


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 30, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> You have to add it back in with the custom homepage


I've realized that lol, and its on the homepage tabs too so no biggie. Thanks for the tip thou.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

>Has Ad Block
>Temp says thanks for not using it
It doesn't work so well lol






And the filetrip "upload a file" (upper right corner on the screen) button gives me a blank screen.

EDIT: The "Help" tab that we had on the homepage is nowhere to find. Would be nice that you guys add the BB code tutorial from it in the Reviews tab.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 30, 2015)

Holy guacamole. I like the change. XD
Mmm... I wonder if double posts can auto merge tho...


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 30, 2015)

The site does look better but my only negatives are no spoiler button and the main page not fitting properly,too much blank space not being used. Where I put arrows the menus should either be extended,made larger, or spaced more.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 30, 2015)

Just in time for E3


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 30, 2015)

Just got on here on my phone, much much easier to browse now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Not used to change @Cherry Pie? It'll get bettee if you stare at it for 5 minutes.



Dornit, since the new theme things look bigger than they were before. Sure it's useful for people who've retired and can't see very well but doubt they'd ever use this website.


----------



## chartube12 (May 30, 2015)

thread banning? That isn't gonna go so well. I can see some mods banning people from a topic when their opinion differs from theirs.


----------



## Arras (May 30, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> thread banning? That isn't gonna go so well. I can see some mods banning people from a topic when their opinion differs from theirs.


You have that little faith in the mods here? The only reason that would happen is asshole mods (which I'm pretty sure is not the case) or someone deserving it with constant thread spam/flaming/whatever the fuck.


----------



## console (May 30, 2015)

I saw news on gbatemp and surprise me due to different designs. I remember saw gbatemp was on https, right now not https anymore, because not secure to protect all users on internet. Admin better need to put https back on default setting to prevent against hackers try to broke in security of website without secure. 

I remember I saw news from gbatemp, all users accounts and passwords was stolen by hackers. Admin did apply https instead of http to protect all users. Did anyone remember? Not too long time ago.


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> thread banning? That isn't gonna go so well. I can see some mods banning people from a topic when their opinion differs from theirs.


That'll be pretty useful in case a new Gateway hype/ spam thread comes up full of crap.


----------



## blindseer (May 30, 2015)

Another to have it say thanks for not adblocking... while blocking ads.... 



Spoiler


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2015)

The new homepage looks pretty fucking awesome IMO.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 30, 2015)

Flame said:


> @Costello I think i found a bug, can you see in my screenshot is says "thank you for white listing GBAtemp on your ad blocker".. should they be like an ad they?





GamerzHell9137 said:


> >Has Ad Block
> >Temp says thanks for not using it
> It doesn't work so well lol



Maybe they decided that going passive aggressive would be more effective


----------



## tj_cool (May 30, 2015)

Arras said:


> It lost quite a few useful things IMO, (mostly the expanded Recent Threads block)


Not really sure what you mean by this.


Xenon Hacks said:


> We still have no spoiler button


Eh?


 


B-Blue said:


> I like this new look more than the previous one! Nice job
> 
> Edit: and cool new emotes too


We haven't added any new smilies.



yodamerlin said:


> I was redirected to the admin log in... I don't think that's quite right...


Where did you get that? (What page/link)?



chartube12 said:


> thread banning? That isn't gonna go so well. I can see some mods banning people from a topic when their opinion differs from theirs.


Moderators have had the ability to lock people out of threads for a long time now.



console said:


> I saw news on gbatemp and surprise me due to different designs. I remember saw gbatemp was on https, right now not https anymore, because not secure to protect all users on internet. Admin better need to put https back on default setting to prevent against hackers try to broke in security of website without secure.
> 
> I remember I saw news from gbatemp, all users accounts and passwords was stolen by hackers. Admin did apply https instead of http to protect all users. Did anyone remember? Not too long time ago.


What do you mean? We still have https, I'm on it right now.


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 30, 2015)

Is there an option to change back to the old menu skin for my profile? I always love new features, but I really like the old menu layout better.


----------



## KingVamp (May 30, 2015)

So compacted.Not sure if that's bad or good. EOF tab is back. Looks "cartoonish", but I like it and it is better for my mobiles. It has "pop". Yeah, don't like the name up top following you either.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> Is there an option to change back to the old menu skin for my profile? I always love new features, but I really like the old menu layout better.


If it were it'd be under Preferences but it isn't.

Staff, let us use v4 theme please.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 30, 2015)

Spoiler



Ninjad


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 30, 2015)

Is there any fix for the internet lag multi-post bug in this new version?


----------



## yodamerlin (May 30, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> Where did you get that? (What page/link)?



Full bug report. Don't know if it can be replicated.

I went to customise the front page.
Whilst on that page, I logged into GBAtemp on my mobile.
Changed things around on my front page and hit save.
It said I needed to be logged in.
Followed instructions on the page (I can't remember what they were).
Dumped me to the admin login page. (Apparently I don't have admin privileges...)
Anyway, that's what I did, probably not relocatable, maybe the cookies for logging in expired because I don't think that the forum logs out any multiple logins, but I think that's what caused it.


----------



## Arras (May 30, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> Not really sure what you mean by this.


Unfortunately I don't have a screenshot. On v4 though, if you put the Recent Threads block in the main column (which I think was Right? Left was like 1/3, right 2/3, then there was a sidebar), it expanded to look more like the list of threads when you're in a subforum. It looked like a nice little table with the avatar of the OP, view count, post count, thread date etc. None of those additional things were THAT useful, but it was just much nicer to look at like that.


----------



## Flame (May 30, 2015)

and whats up with the alert, conversations & upload a file icon on the conner? looks like its from 1999...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

Flame said:


> and whats up with the alert, conversations & upload a file icon on the conner? looks like its from 1999...


On the PC I'll be able to hide it using Adblock but it'd be more convenient for an optional ON/OFF.


----------



## KingVamp (May 30, 2015)

Flame said:


> and whats up with the alert, conversations & upload a file icon on the conner? looks like its from 1999...


It kind of reminds me of Window Messenger.


----------



## DjoeN (May 30, 2015)

I like it  changing home to your personal feel is awesome


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

im not really a fan of it


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2015)

Hmm, seems interesting. Now time to poke around and see what I need to re-learn.


----------



## Neru (May 30, 2015)

Oooo nice!


----------



## Pablitox (May 30, 2015)

Looking gorgeous !!! I like it


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 30, 2015)

I like it! It makes the forum look more like a gaming forum.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Oh wow, that was sure a fast change, gonna need to look around


----------



## Qtis (May 30, 2015)

thanks Costello! Love the new design being finally out of closed testing. Mobile is clearly better, hopefully most users start to see the update benefits here


----------



## Cyan (May 30, 2015)

I really love the new multiquote !
you can even reorder them before replying


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

The only thing I would change is having the recent thread more easily accessed, other than that, looking good!


----------



## zero2exe (May 30, 2015)

I just came into the main page and my first thought was... Did my internet crash again and didn't finish loading the page?

Regardless I'm excited to find out about the new features


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

The default homepage layout was a little too busy for me, I'm glad we can customize it!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 30, 2015)

Pretty awesome upgrade. Though I would prefer the Verdana font instead of Open Sans.



tj_cool said:


> What do you mean? We still have https, I'm on it right now.


Currently there are two versions of GBAtemp. One with https and one without. See http://gbatemp.net and https://gbatemp.net. You are not being redirected to https from a http link.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

How do we customize the homepage?


----------



## Xuman (May 30, 2015)

Great Job! Looks Neater than before


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> How do we customize the homepage?


Hover your cursor over the home tab while you're logged in.


----------



## Cyan (May 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> The only thing I would change is having the recent thread more easily accessed


yes, me too.
having to seacrh in the "forum" drop down menu and find and click "new post" is not easy. Well, now I know where it is.
A button on the portal, maybe in the "recent content" block could be useful.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Cyan said:


> yes, me too.
> having to seacrh in the "forum" drop down menu and find where to click is not easy.
> A button on the portal, maybe in the "recent content" block could be useful.


Would it feasible to re-implement this? I don't know if it's too late to ask @Costello or not.


----------



## Armadillo (May 30, 2015)

Don't like it. Just another site using giant squares to make it easy for sausage fingers on a touch screen to use.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 30, 2015)

With a bit of customization, it looks lovely !
I like it


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2015)

wow very cool! mobile browsing is much more confortable!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Please please make the recent threads easier to access! Thanks!


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Please please make the recent threads easier to access! Thanks!


so much this! I press that button every 5 minutes xD


----------



## cherryduck (May 30, 2015)

This is ugly as sin on my mobile, hope it's better when I get home and use my PC. Where's the recent posts bit gone? :-(


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 30, 2015)

cherryduck said:


> This is ugly as sin on my mobile, hope it's better when I get home and use my PC. Where's the recent posts bit gone? :-(


Sorry, but it'll look worse on your PC.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> so much this! I press that button every 5 minutes xD


Well since my suggestions will likely be buried and fall on deaf ears (i.e no one giving a damn), I just made a toolbar shortcut leading to the recent threads URL http://gbatemp.net/find-new/21285278/posts


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

The theme thingy I usually use with Tempstyle Dark works with the new site layout, too!
https://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark


Spoiler: This is how it looks with GBATemp V5


----------



## mightymuffy (May 30, 2015)

Just logged on to the home page now and thought WHAT THE!! - thought I'd been hit with spyware and got a popup!!
Me likes change anyway, good to see something fresh, will have a more thorough plink-a-plonk with it when I get the time.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Still no word on how one goes about changing the homepage.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Still no word on how one goes about changing the homepage.


Hover over the Home button, and click "Customize your Portal".


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 30, 2015)

Here's a small bug: I have to hover my cursor over the alerts box to see if there are new ones. It won't automatically show the little red numbers for me.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Hover over the Home button, and click "Customize your Portal".



You're talking of PC or mobile? I'm on PC right now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> Don't like it. Just another site using giant squares to make it easy for sausage fingers on a touch screen to use.


You've just described Windows 8 and smartphones/tablets. Shame that people are stepping away from the traditional.


----------



## goober (May 30, 2015)

Nice for the added functionality but it's a pretty terrible design. I prefer utilitarian designs for information access. This new design is just...bad from that perspective.


----------



## raulpica (May 30, 2015)

w00t


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You're talking of PC or mobile? I'm on PC right now.


PC



Mr. Mysterio said:


> Here's a small bug: I have to hover my cursor over the alerts box to see if there are new ones. It won't automatically show the little red numbers for me.


I'm having the same issue.


----------



## breaktemp (May 30, 2015)

Finally...we have achieved super saiyan god super saiyan GBATemp V5 !!

* not even our final form *

I can't wait to use the new ask-gbatemp feature  "


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 30, 2015)

How many people here miss the old style so much that they've used the wayback to view it?


----------



## yodamerlin (May 30, 2015)

After some testing, the admin login page can be accidentally accessed by:

Going to customise the front page.
Opening a new tab and logging out of GBAtemp.
Save the customisations.
Log in when the prompt comes up.
Redirected to admin login. Have no idea why.
Can anyone else test and confirm?


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 30, 2015)

yodamerlin said:


> After some testing, the admin login page can be accidentally accessed by:
> 
> Going to customise the front page.
> Opening a new tab and logging out of GBAtemp.
> ...


Why doesn't my account have admin privileges!?!


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2015)

alerts works properly in mobile though.


----------



## Margen67 (May 30, 2015)

0/10 still can't like profile status replies


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

yodamerlin said:


> After some testing, the admin login page can be accidentally accessed by:
> 
> Going to customise the front page.
> Opening a new tab and logging out of GBAtemp.
> ...


I'll test this. (I kinda wanna see what the admin login page looks like)


----------



## filfat (May 30, 2015)

When can we expect flat icons to replace the now outdated fuglyui icons? Other than that great update


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 30, 2015)

yodamerlin said:


> After some testing, the admin login page can be accidentally accessed by:
> 
> Going to customise the front page.
> Opening a new tab and logging out of GBAtemp.
> ...


This definitely causes it to happen @tj_cool

.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2015)

I've spent the past ten minutes with V5, and I like it. The recent content box has gone back to what it once was, allowing you to display a range of content, which makes it a lot easier to integrate lesser navigated parts of the site for visibility and use (like Blogs, Ask GBAtemp, etc.). The front page looks clean, and otherwise it took me all of five seconds to adjust to the layout. I honestly don't get this "i dun liek change" stuff. It's not as if they shook the very foundation of your world by altering the way content is displayed.

One small bug I've noticed:
- The recent content box doesn't mark anything as read, which is slightly inconvenient


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 30, 2015)

Fucking wow, this looks awesome!


----------



## Mr. Mysterio (May 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I've spent the past ten minutes with V5, and I like it. The recent content box has gone back to what it once was, allowing you to display a range of content, which makes it a lot easier to integrate lesser navigated parts of the site for visibility and use (like Blogs, Ask GBAtemp, etc.). The front page looks clean, and otherwise it took me all of five seconds to adjust to the layout. I honestly don't get this "i dun liek change" stuff. It's not as if they shook the very foundation of your world by altering the way content is displayed.
> 
> One small bug I've noticed:
> - The recent content box doesn't mark anything as read, which is slightly inconvenient


I'm not asking for the new style to be reverted, I'm only asking for a setting in the user preferences to change it back if certain users prefer the old style.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> I like it  changing home to your personal feel is awesome



Light theme and the shitbox front and centre on it... well I suppose there is no accounting for taste.



the_randomizer said:


> Please please make the recent threads easier to access! Thanks!



You mean you do not have http://gbatemp.net/find-new/threads?recent=1 on your new tabs page?


----------



## MrJason005 (May 30, 2015)

dafuq is dis shit
Interesting layout. I do have to admit, it does need some getting used to.
*EDIT* I'm already missing the little notification shown in tabs. I usually pin many threads to my browser, and if a new post is posted, I check my alerts. Not with this version though...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Light theme and the shitbox front and centre on it... well I suppose there is no accounting for taste.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you do not have http://gbatemp.net/find-new/threads?recent=1 on your new tabs page?



No, not currently, though that is a rather efficacious idea.


----------



## HtheB (May 30, 2015)

Shitty ass fonts....


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 30, 2015)

It certainly gives us something different to look at. On a positive note, the home page is much easier to load over a slow connection.


----------



## frogboy (May 30, 2015)

After changing up my portal page, I'm a huge fan of the new look. Font will take a while, though.

Oooooh, edit history? Nice.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2015)

How are people so fixated on the font? I don't get it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> How are people so fixated on the font? I don't get it.



The other font was easier on the eyes TBH.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 30, 2015)

seven hells this shit looks confusing


----------



## Armadillo (May 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> You've just described Windows 8 and smartphones/tablets. Shame that people are stepping away from the traditional.



At least you can avoid metro on 8 for the most part. 

Every site, it's always the same thing. We are updating it.

Then the update comes and it's the good old giant squares, lots of vertical scrolling and the worst offender of all, shitty infinite scrolling, because pages are too much effort, much better to have a never ending list to scroll through.


----------



## daxtsu (May 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> How are people so fixated on the font? I don't get it.



Because this font is ugly and hard to read, in my opinion (my eyesight is perfectly fine, btw).


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 30, 2015)

Gonna take a bit of getting used to but it seems nice, well done fellas!


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 30, 2015)

I didn't even know what happened at first. Last time I visited the site it had the old layout. Is there any option to switch back to the old layout? If no, is there anyone who can integrate it?


----------



## Daku93 (May 30, 2015)

Why is there no "Desktop Version" button on my phone? I hate responsive layouts. Other than that: nice redesign.


----------



## filfat (May 30, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> At least you can avoid metro on 8 for the most part.
> 
> Every site, it's always the same thing. We are updating it.
> 
> Then the update comes and it's the good old giant squares, lots of vertical scrolling and the worst offender of all, shitty infinite scrolling, because pages are too much effort, much better to have a never ending list to scroll through.


Have you ever thought about that 95% likes the modern look (Eg Win8 Android L, iOS7 etc)? Ofc website does what people like.


P.S. We need to update those ugly notification icons.


----------



## HtheB (May 30, 2015)

Ok, I've added a screenshot with the things I did not like at all.


1 - The font is so out of order, it is showing very bad, as if it's cropped to it's death...
2 - then, there is this *FAT CAPITAL FONTS THAT IS ALSO CONDENSED AT THE TOP, IT'S JUST NOT RIGHT* (Noticed what I did there?)
3 - Very childish icons, does not fit on the GBATemp page at all...
4 - Is this some kind of book?... All I can see is just a whole page with only text. Doesn't look professional.... AT ALL....






just my 2 cents.


----------



## tbb043 (May 30, 2015)

HtheB said:


>



I've already resorted to telling ABP to make #3 go away. I hate page elements that hang around when you scroll down like that.


----------



## HtheB (May 30, 2015)

Just want to add that this website is *NOT *1080p friendly at all...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Can we stop those damning page elements from following page scrolls!?  I assume that the mods are listening in for our feedback? I hope?


----------



## razielleonhart (May 30, 2015)

is there a way to switch back to the old theme this one is too busy


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 30, 2015)

Oh, god.


... I say with the utmost kindness.


----------



## Armadillo (May 30, 2015)

filfat said:


> Have you ever thought about that 95% likes the modern look (Eg Win8 Android L, iOS7 etc)? Ofc website does what people like.



Everyone likes it so much, that Microsoft are reverting it on 10 and letting you have the option of the old start menu. Clearly they are putting that change through and all the work it takes, for the small 5% that dislike modern design.

Lets not forget, HP offering Windows 7, "back by popular demand" on their machines over Windows 8. Strange moves to appease such a minority.

I don't think websites are doing it because 95% like it, I think they are doing it, so they don't have to maintain a seperate mobile site/version because the desktop version is unsuitable/hard to use.


----------



## migles (May 30, 2015)

i don't like the new gbatemp... the home page looks like a big mess, everything is out of order..
the design looks a bit like windows 8 metro..., 
the reply box is a bit too white before clicking on it, and now its just black and white buttons, give it some colour! even the text color button is grey...
the top right menu (the mini profile buttons) sucks... it's so tiny and feels like i just lost identity... how about add the avatar or make it like a card?

i kinda like some changes like +quote instead quote

the ask section seems really great. for that gateway threads that appear everytime. and to separate general info.

but the passive aggressive message "thank you for whistelist gbatemp on your adblock" >:C it makes me angry >:C and now i don't do it!


----------



## daxtsu (May 30, 2015)

filfat said:


> Have you ever thought about that 95% likes the modern look (Eg Win8 Android L, iOS7 etc)?



[Citation needed]

Have any sources for that? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (May 30, 2015)

The front page is way too cluttered looking now, was nice and simple before, guess I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> How many people here miss the old style so much that they've used the wayback to view it?


That looks so much cleaner and far more organised than V5. I wish I could use V4 theme instead.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2015)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> The front page is way too cluttered looking now, was nice and simple before, guess I'll have to get used to it.


You can customize the home page by hovering over the home button and clicking customize portal or whatever it says. You are free to remove everything you don't want to look at and arrange it almost identically to V4 if that works better for you. Play around with the arrangements until you find something that works best for you.


----------



## blindseer (May 30, 2015)

filfat said:


> Have you ever thought about that 95% likes the modern look (Eg Win8 Android L, iOS7 etc)? Ofc website does what people like.
> 
> 
> P.S. We need to update those ugly notification icons.


God I cant wait til this whole flat craze is over and we can go back to the internet and operating systems not looking like crap. Seriously what the heck is with the minimalistic look?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

Hey, I'm actually seeing notifications pop up now!


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 30, 2015)

Hah! Pretty clever, but even if you try to push your jokes almost two months later, I'm not falling for your April Fools Joke this year.


----------



## migles (May 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Hey, I'm actually seeing notifications pop up now!


notifications always worked like a charm here. so that was your browser fault you chrome peasant

edit test


----------



## Sheimi (May 30, 2015)

Holy shit, this is way different.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

migles said:


> notifications always worked like a charm here. so that was your browser fault you chrome peasant



At least I'm not using Internet Explorer 6 ;O; 



Sheimi said:


> Holy shit, this is way different.


Damn right, not sure how I feel.


----------



## migles (May 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> At least I'm not using Internet Explorer 6 ;O;


it actually worked better than 8\9\10


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

migles said:


> it actually worked better than 8\9\10



Of course you had many vulnerabilities and security holes, etc. Just because it worked better doesn't mean it was more secure. That being said, I'm sticking to Chrome, but dayum this font hurts my eyes. Can't we change it back?


----------



## vayanui8 (May 30, 2015)

I wish we could use the old theme still and it was a choice which we used

Edit: The watched threads button seems to be gone which is rather inconvenient since I used it to see if I accidentally skipped an alert


----------



## Zerousen (May 30, 2015)

I think the only thing that I really like is the way the quick reply box looks. Otherwise, I can't say that I necessarily hate the new homepage or anything, but it does look a bit too WIP, and if the idea was to get a more metro ui look, I can't say that I am quite convinced. Maybe a more material ui design would look more pleasing, as well as still keeping the modern feel to it.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 30, 2015)

Aesthetically not a fan but the upgrades sound good. I despise the new look for the alert/message bar though.


----------



## zoogie (May 30, 2015)

Is there any way to customize the front page?
nevermind, im blind :/


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 30, 2015)

Can someone give us an option to switch to the V4 theme? I actually don't like V5 a bit, but I'm just asking if there's a way to switch to V4, like other people do.


----------



## Silverthorn (May 30, 2015)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> The front page is way too cluttered looking now, was nice and simple before, guess I'll have to get used to it.



I didn't like it either, but you could just customize it to suit your taste:






EDIT: It would indeed be nice if the pictures got resized properly.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 30, 2015)

at least use a normal font for the left sidebar links and the Home - Forums - Tutorials  linkbar on top


Silverthorn said:


> I didn't like it either, but you could just customize it to suit your taste:



is there a way to make it look like that while also making the pictures belonging to those stories normalsized and above the story?
because the pictures really leem pointless at that size. even if for the future, you use small iconlike ones, thats just unnecessary

and where do i click to remove the reviews part anyways?


----------



## Silverthorn (May 30, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> at least use a normal font for the left sidebar links and the Home - Forums - Tutorials  linkbar on top
> 
> 
> is there a way to make it look like that while also making the pictures belonging to those stories normalsized and above the story?
> ...



I have no idea about the pictures honestly, probably a bug I guess, I just put the News thingy in the "Top" section in the customization menu.
To disable stuff, just put what you want to disable in the disabled box at the bottom of the menu.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 30, 2015)

It looks really bad. Sorry you ruined your site layout.


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 30, 2015)

Silverthorn said:


> I didn't like it either, but you could just customize it to suit your taste:


Well, I customized it to make it look like the V4 homepage, and I was expecting the images at the left of the news section to be displayed in full like in V4, but they are still not fitting very well. Anyway, I won't stop asking to get an option to switch back to V4 or older until I get something like this on my account settings or whatever they call it; I think it will be like a simple drop-down box with "Theme:" on the left of it.


----------



## DjoeN (May 30, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Light theme and the shitbox front and centre on it... well I suppose there is no accounting for taste.



Yeah, you're right, this is way better


----------



## Vipera (May 30, 2015)

Apparently my Userstyles still work with this version. Also I'll be working on more stuff, in case some users don't like certain things.


----------



## JRave (May 30, 2015)

I would like the option to remove the left menu bar from the front page.  On the dark theme it looks completely out of place and creates a huge waste of space below it.  Open Sans is a terrible font, and I wish more sites would stop using it.

I notice that there are some options for what displays under recent content.  Is it possible to add a customizable list of what sections it shows?  There are some forum sections I have little interest in seeing show up in the recent topics.  Being able to customize what shows there would be awesome.  The corner scrolling thing is annoying mostly because of the icons not matching anything.  I frequent another Xenforo forum that does not use this style in their themes, instead integrating it the top of each page.


----------



## Marionumber1 (May 30, 2015)

Looks like they decided to "modernize" GBATemp's look (make it flat and unappealing). I hope this disturbing UI design trend goes away, it's started infesting almost all software.


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 30, 2015)

OK, is there still, STILL, _*STILL *_anyone who can integrate an option to switch back to older themes such as V4, V3 or even V1? I signed up by the time V4 was still available online, so I still have V1 - V3 to discover.


----------



## VMM (May 30, 2015)

I'm sorry to say but for me the site just looks bad.
I didn't like the visual of Xenforo, for me IPB looked much cooler,
but I understand why it had to be changes, security reasons,
but now it was purely aesthetical. Though I must say the new features are indeed nice and welcome.


----------



## daxtsu (May 30, 2015)

I miss the quick section bar that was underneath the main toolbar (the one that had 3DS/Vita/etc). Now I have to click home or forum to bring up the sections with all of the consoles. Not the end of the world, but definitely annoying..


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 30, 2015)

VMM said:


> I'm sorry to say but for me the site just looks bad.
> I didn't like the visual of Xenforo, for me IPB looked much cooler,
> but I understand why it had to be changes, security reasons,
> but now it was purely aesthetical. Though I must say the new features are indeed nice and welcome.


Sounds like a rhyme even if it isn't.


----------



## VMM (May 30, 2015)

MeerkatMario said:


> Sounds like a rhyme even if it isn't.



A rhyme? really? why?


----------



## cherryduck (May 30, 2015)

Mr. Mysterio said:


> Sorry, but it'll look worse on your PC.



Oh goodness, it's somehow much worse on my PC D: this is a joke right? I wish it was the first of April so I could believe this was April fools!


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 30, 2015)

VMM said:


> A rhyme? really? why?


There's no rhyming words at the end of each line of your post, but reading it sounds like reading a rhyme or poem.


----------



## VMM (May 30, 2015)

MeerkatMario said:


> There's no rhyming words at the end of each line of your post, but reading it sounds like reading a rhyme or poem.



I'm still not sure why it sounds like reading a rhyme or a poem, but I guess it's okay


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 30, 2015)

Costello said:


> *New site skin*
> We have updated the site and forum skin to look more modern with new colors and fonts. Both skins have been updated (light & dark). We are still working out the kinks, we are aware of a few minor issues, not everything's perfect yet but in time we'll get there!


I'm sure you're aware that a large percentage of people dislike modern.  I happen to be one of them, but I'm not going to whine about it because I understand that you can't please everyone.  The couple few weeks are probably going to be filled with complaints though, so brace yourselves.

Personally, I'd add the old skin back as a separate option (if possible), but I know it's not up to me.


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 30, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm sure you're aware that a large percentage of people dislike modern.  I happen to be one of them, but I'm not going to whine about it because I understand that you can't please everyone.  The couple few weeks are probably going to be filled with complaints though, so brace yourselves.
> 
> Personally, I'd add the old skin back as a separate option (if possible), but I know it's not up to me.


I'm also one of the people who dislike modern. And, if you were able to add the old skin as a separate option, I'd be happy not to wait.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

MeerkatMario said:


> I'm also one of the people who dislike modern. And, if you were able to add the old skin as a separate option, I'd be happy not to wait.



I second this, er, third it, there should be an option for the old skin, whether or not that's feasible, or even plausible to add, I can't say. It's not for me to decide.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 30, 2015)

MeerkatMario said:


> OK, is there still, STILL, _*STILL *_anyone who can integrate an option to switch back to older themes such as V4, V3 or even V1? I signed up by the time V4 was still available online, so I still have V1 - V3 to discover.





JoostinOnline said:


> Personally, I'd add the old skin back as a separate option (if possible), but I know it's not up to me.


Hey yeah this would be really nice.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (May 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> You can customize the home page by hovering over the home button and clicking customize portal or whatever it says. You are free to remove everything you don't want to look at and arrange it almost identically to V4 if that works better for you. Play around with the arrangements until you find something that works best for you.



Still can't say I like it as much as V4 but a whole lot better now I've customized it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 30, 2015)

And the complaints come out in full force! Just like the last time! That's why I love this place. It never changes. No matter what.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 30, 2015)

Don't worry, two weeks from now, people are gonna get used to it. In the meantime, I can make a killing off of salt mining.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2015)

customized it and it makes me like it better =D


----------



## Armadillo (May 30, 2015)

Oh we're generalising, great, let me try

And the kiss asses come out in full force.That's why I love this place. It never changes, every design same old people praising everything the admins do.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

I'd like to again ask; Is there a way to remove the stupid window on the top right?

Printscreen:


Spoiler











If there isn't an option to then I'll just Adblock it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'd like to again ask; Is there a way to remove the stupid window on the top right?
> 
> Printscreen:
> 
> ...



That needs to be eradicated ASAP, whether or not they can or will, I don't know.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

Well, I Adblock'd it but now if I receive a PM from a user I can't see it anywhere. *sigh*


----------



## Click This (May 30, 2015)

The... font is hideous and difficult to read.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 30, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Don't worry, two weeks from now, people are gonna get used to it. In the meantime, I can make a killing off of salt mining.


Well more like people will give up hope after 2 weeks of begging.

If adding the old theme isn't an option, you should let people know.  It stop some backlash.  I hope you know I am legitimately trying to help.


----------



## Ashtonx (May 30, 2015)

Shit website looks broken now ;/ how the hell am i gonna navigate.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2015)

Ashtonx said:


> Shit website looks broken now ;/ how the hell am i gonna navigate.


Primarily by clicking on links, sometimes pictures as well.


----------



## viz (May 30, 2015)

just my opinion but 3 column blows
the left column could easily be a dropdown box filter button instead of its own column

edit: ok I noticed the layout changes based on res, still think the far most left column could be a button when the res is lower

other than that I like it really


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

I'm on the PC and everything seems really way too white.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (May 30, 2015)

I'm scared guys....



WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm on the PC and everything seems really way too white.



Racist!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 30, 2015)

viz said:


> just my opinion but 3 column blows
> the left column could easily be a dropdown box filter button instead of its own column
> 
> edit: ok I noticed the layout changes based on res, still think the far most left column could be a button when the res is lower
> ...


I do agree that the far left column being a dropdown off the top menu (there is quite a bit of empty space there that could be utilized) would be ideal with an expansion of the two center columns as well as the middle that expands across both center column. This could potentially allow for a better view of news article pictures, as currently the square picture formatting is not all that flattering to already created articles. Future ones may fix this, but considering user generated content is pulled to the front page too, I could see those somewhat unattractive pictures being more a detriment than anything else.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 30, 2015)

3DSXLGamer said:


> I'm scared guys....
> 
> 
> 
> Racist!



lol

For the sake of balancing it I've lowered the brightness on the monitor.


----------



## air2004 (May 30, 2015)

Deboog said:


> I... don't like the new board skin.
> 
> Those features sound wonderful though!


 Is there a way to stretch the board skin ? I hate the blank space on either side , I would like it to fill the screen


----------



## migles (May 30, 2015)

mutiquotes tool is really cool. now we can click a button and esily post it on other thread, making now a huge diference between reply and quote...

reply= the post is copied into the text box so you can easily quote and reply to that or several members
+quote= save a quote (or several) for paste on another thread so this way you don't need to actually link the original thread, you can copy the posts that got the usefull information that someone is asking..
before you had to edit and copy paste from one place to other, now you have a button for dat

edit:
also, already told 3 times now but so people know.
if you select text (from another post) buttons appear to either reply or copy into quote box

edit2: filetrip button on top left new thingy doesn't work for me (and i even disabled adblock


----------



## laudern (May 30, 2015)

Home screen sucks balls. 3/10 - Don't buy


----------



## KingVamp (May 30, 2015)

Can you not customize on a touchscreen? While it does become flat, idk, it looks cleaner to me. Maybe they can add some 3d to the theme. The font, I don't mind either way. If they go back to the old font, it wouldn't bother me. Maybe customize fonts? I think I actually miss the home page displaying the whole OP of threads.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 31, 2015)

I think the largest issue is mainly the layout has tons of wasted pace on a 1080p screen, along with some clutter of that home toolbar-thingy on the top of the page. But I do see how it could be great.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

In the recent content column, I noticed something horrible. My world is collapsing all around me. A WTS topic....had the GREEN CART ICON. GREEN. NOT RED. I don't know how to cope.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2015)

And the following text bar on the top right corner, fix pls. Also, the tabs that say "HOME FORUM TUTORIALS" Please fix that horrific font.


----------



## DJPlace (May 31, 2015)

i don't know but sometimes upgrades are bad IMO. (just saying not dissing or anything like that just saying)


----------



## GhostLatte (May 31, 2015)

I wonder if 2Slack will continue to use Tapatalk


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

How about a multilikes feature that me and Margen can find useful?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

I vote for total removal of the like feature, to counter the above.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I vote for total removal of the like feature, to counter the above.


I dislike this. Why must the button I like to click be removed? Are people pissed off because I liked almost everything in this thread?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 31, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I vote for total removal of the like feature, to counter the above.


Didn't likes used to mean something?


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Didn't likes used to mean something?


Not until Margen started spamming it.


----------



## daxtsu (May 31, 2015)

While we're on the subject of the like button, maybe add a stat counter somewhere (perhaps in the same place that shows you how many likes you have in general) that keeps track of how many likes one has received from @Margen67?

Note: I'm joking.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 31, 2015)

Here's an idea:
How about a dislike button?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

AceWarhead said:


> Here's an idea:
> How about a dislike button?


Or how about we avoid adding in more easily abused buttons?


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

AceWarhead said:


> Here's an idea:
> How about a dislike button?


I wonder what will happen if someone likes and dislikes the same thing.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 31, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I wonder what will happen if someone likes and dislikes the same thing.


*Margen67* will totally break the point of having likes and dislikes. lol

Edit: The only comments he/she can't like are his/her own ones.


----------



## filfat (May 31, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> Everyone likes it so much, that Microsoft are reverting it on 10 and letting you have the option of the old start menu. Clearly they are putting that change through and all the work it takes, for the small 5% that dislike modern design.
> 
> Lets not forget, HP offering Windows 7, "back by popular demand" on their machines over Windows 8. Strange moves to appease such a minority.
> 
> I don't think websites are doing it because 95% like it, I think they are doing it, so they don't have to maintain a seperate mobile site/version because the desktop version is unsuitable/hard to use.


No Start menu != Flat design, as you can see in Win10 the start menu uses a awesome flat design.


----------



## Opium (May 31, 2015)

Awesome! I'm loving this. Responsive design is the way to go. Nice work


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 31, 2015)

It's great that we finally have a mobile version. However buggy it may be, it's welcome.


----------



## Armadillo (May 31, 2015)

filfat said:


> No Start menu != Flat design, as you can see in Win10 the start menu uses a awesome flat design.



Win 10 also lets you remove the live tiles and have a normal looking menu. It still has the flat design, but lack of shading etc alone is not the issue, it's that it always comes along with massive tiles , that might look good on a tablet/phone, but just look awful on a desktop, where you have the precision of the mouse pointer and don't need a massive clickable area, suitable for prodding with a finger.

And HP pushing 7 hard over 8? and bringing it back by popular demand. Popular demand by a minority I assume according to you.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 31, 2015)

I personally saw only a single issue with the old forum design, and that was the disappearance of multi-quoting.
The new notification bar, while I like its persistence, is just... ugly. A white rectangle tacked into the upper right corner doesn't feel very sleek or modern.
And the new homepage compresses information far too densely, I can't find a specific section by looking at a certain part of the screen anymore.


----------



## filfat (May 31, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> Win 10 also lets you remove the live tiles and have a normal looking menu. It still has the flat design, but lack of shading etc alone is not the issue, it's that it always comes along with massive tiles might look good on a tablet/phone, but just look awful on a desktop, where you have the precision of the mouse pointer and don't need a massive clickable area.
> 
> And HP pushing 7 hard over 8? and bringing it back by popular demand. Popular demand by a minority I assume according to you.


HP isn't pushing 7, they allow you to chose it by default the PC's come with Windows 8.1. Also, live tiles aren't mainly there to be shortcuts, they are there to show information that matters to you at a glance so you don't have to open the app/website. Anyhow Win8 I just a minority of the falt UI paradise, just look at iOS and Android who's users love the new design 

Flat isn't going away, hate to break it to you. Unlike the old fuglyui flat UI doesn't look dated


----------



## HBK (May 31, 2015)

How do you get the old theme back? This looks amateurish and presents way too much info on screen even after customization.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 31, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I wonder what will happen if someone likes and dislikes the same thing.


Probably the same thing if you divide by zero.


----------



## Armadillo (May 31, 2015)

filfat said:


> HP isn't pushing 7, they allow you to chose it by default the PC's come with Windows 8.1. Also, live tiles aren't mainly there to be shortcuts, they are there to show information that matters to you at a glance so you don't have to open the app/website. Anyhow Win8 I just a minority of the falt UI paradise, just look at iOS and Android who's users love the new design
> 
> Flat isn't going away, hate to break it to you. Unlike the old fuglyui flat UI doesn't look dated



It wasn't just an option sitting around. The had banners all over specifically advertising the fact and claiming back by popular demand. That's pushing it. It not just an option they allowed for those stubborn users.

I have a nexus 7, the design is fine. I have no issues with it there, big tiles and so on are great on smaller touch screen devices. They are ugly on a desktop and sites designed around them look awful.



HBK said:


> How do you get the old theme back? This looks amateurish and presents way too much info on screen even after customization.



You don't .


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 31, 2015)

Nice new forum design!  Anyway, welcome to Back To The Future!!! 
I hope this one will fixed soon! 

ANIMATED AVATAR!!!


----------



## VMM (May 31, 2015)

MeerkatMario said:


> I'm also one of the people who dislike modern. And, if you were able to add the old skin as a separate option, I'd be happy not to wait.


You know what I'd like? IPB skin, that was the best look this site ever had, it was truly beautiful.
Now every interface, wether for OSes or for sites, are using this flat minimalistic design, 
and wether it may be lighter, it's still fugly


----------



## filfat (May 31, 2015)

VMM said:


> You know what I'd like? IPB skin, that was the best look this site ever had, it was truly beautiful.
> Now every einterface, wether for OSes or for sites, are using this flat minimalistic design,
> and wether it may be lighter, it's still fugly


Flat UI is beautiful and way better than ugly 2006 aero style, when done correctly, this isn't however. feels like they decided to go with flat when they were 50% done with the theme.


----------



## Margen67 (May 31, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> *Margen67* will totally break the point of having likes and dislikes. lol
> 
> Edit: The only comments he/she can't like are his/her own ones.


That and profile status replies


----------



## VMM (May 31, 2015)

filfat said:


> Flat UI is beautiful and way better than ugly 2006 aero style, when done correctly, this isn't however. feels like they decided to go with flat when they were 50% done with the theme.



Opinions; for me aero 2006 will always beat these obnoxious flat designs.
Although I agree in part with you, the theme looks half-done, maybe with some adjustments it could become good,
but first they need to change these icons on the top right, they look like ICQ icons, something early 2000s,
and they're extremely out of place.


----------



## 2Hack (May 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I wonder if 2Slack will continue to use Tapatalk


It actually has been acting up recently, maybe to do with the changes going on. I still prefer it due to the low bandwidth, easy customization(can remove profile pics and sigs from each post easily) and notifications straight to my phone. The best part of the customization is that it wont affect the desktop site, so I can have dark mode on my phone, and default on pc, without having to swap between them. Ads are also better suited for phones in the tapatalk version, while the browser version is better suited for PC viewing.

That said, if it is still acting up, I might stop using tapatalk on my phone, and browse gbatemp mostly on my tablet/pc.

btw, I do like the new site, and appreciate it's mobile friendly nature. I really like it, but it would still be cool to go back to the old UI as a skin or theme if we wished. 



Costello said:


> Dear Tempers,
> 
> The GBAtemp Team is happy to present the Fifth version of GBAtemp (_this isn't even its final form!_). TJ and I have been working on it for months and it's finally ready for you to use. There are tons of changes so I will only highlight the biggest ones, and you'll discover the rest by yourself over time.
> 
> ...



But where is Vulpes?


----------



## RCJayce (May 31, 2015)

mobile sucks, fix Tapatalk.


----------



## Larsenv (May 31, 2015)

Nice layout!

However, the number on the notification favicon is a little off to the left.


----------



## Walker D (May 31, 2015)

My overall opinion about the changes, is good! ..Thanks for the efforts Staff   It already looks good, and the fixes needed seem to be not that many really (I personally like the Multi-quote function, the green Online indication, the buttons in the New-post box, and The new Staff posts that are shown in the home screen, on the right side of the main ad banner..  ..I know that Neogaf has a special place for news from the staff too, so seeing it here too is cool).


Now, I'll be constructive, and point some small things that could be fixed. *I would appreciate if any staff member working in the layout took some time to read this :3*





Xenon Hacks said:


> Negatives: the main page not fitting properly,too much blank space not being used. Where I put arrows the menus should either be extended,made larger, or spaced more.



This seems to be common perceptions, so I wanted to throw my comments on them.

- About the the main page not fitting properly, I agree, and will talk about it when commenting another quote.
- I don't agree with the argument for the arrows. The Top menus, I like them where they are. Moving them to the left would occupy part of the GbaTemp logo space, so it would have to be moved up... creating a unnecessary increase in the vertical space used by the banner and the menus. That's bad use of the vertical space, don't do that. The way the space is being used there is fine.
- The lower arrow, I don't think that this menu needs to use all that space just for the sake of it... the different links there would be too separated from each other, and the insane big amount of blank space between them, would look worst, and break the overall home screen look.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'd like to again ask; Is there a way to remove the stupid window on the top right?


By the looks of that User-Box, it certainly is not finished.. but I will tell what I think anyways.

- I don't think it needs to be removed at all, just fixed (but some people usually say that options never hurt? ...not so sure about that though). The way I would do it, is:

- change the icons for something more close to the Icon stile seen in the new Text box for new-posts. Like this:





- change the bg color for that box. Use light blue for the Light-theme, and dark grey for the Dark-theme. BUT, reduce the opacity more..  ...I would have something around 8% to 25% opacity..  ...but you could use the "new alert" popup window as a reference (you can see one in the image from the quote below).

- would be nice if the User-Box thingy DIDN'T followed you as you scroll down the pages. Even though it would already be much less annoying with the above fixes applied, it would be good if it didn't followed you ...at least as a option that can be selected by the user.



Tomato Hentai said:


> The theme thingy I usually use with Tempstyle Dark works with the new site layout, too!
> https://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark
> 
> - This is how it looks with GBATemp V5:



- Please, please, pleeease make the default Dark theme more like this! 

- This image is good to point some things that could be fixed. You can noticed how colors blend better.. ..there's less of a color variety from one text box to the other.. ..you can notice how the tome menu bg color and the lateral bars are better integrated. Even the User-Box thingy 

- Another important thing. You can see how Tomato Hentai removed one of the columns, leaving only 3 main columns (left menu, Reviews, and Recent Content). That is very important to notice how the 4 columns seemed crowded before .....(and before someone says that users can change this,_ I obviously Know that_...  ...and that doesn't fix the necessity of having a decent Default Homescreen layout.... so, yeah, continuing)......   and it doesn't needs to be like this.. ..we should have be able to have less crowded 4 columns (similar to how this 3 columns img exemplifies), IF 16x9 screens showed not as big empty lateral bars.
The crowded 4 columns layout that I'm getting here could be more acceptable maybe if I was using a 4x3 screen... ..but only in that case.



FAST6191 said:


> You mean you do not have http://gbatemp.net/find-new/threads?recent=1 on your new tabs page?



- Having to access the Recent Posts like that is not enough. I think it's a too important option to NOT have a link for it in the Home screen.
I think it's _so relevant_, that it should be one of the first 3 options in the upper menu bar of the Homescreen really.
But to avoid breaking the bar design too much (it has a lot of options already it seems), it could certainly be in the Left Menu bar of the Homescreen... maybe under "Site & Scene News".



HtheB said:


> Just want to add that this website is *NOT *1080p friendly at all...



This seems to be cause of the big empty lateral bars and the crowded 4 columns, right?

- So, as I said before, bigger screens should have smaller empty lateral bars..  ..you kinda could fix the issue by only having 3 columns by default ...but no really..  ...if someone has a big screen, It should be able to display 4 columns better.

- Ah, I also agree with some that the font is not the best... but I'm kinda ok with it really... it's definitely NOT terrible...  ...if there's a point where you guys even bother about changing it though, I could recommend another.


Aaaand, that's it 

With all this comments about needed fixes, It could sound like the changes are Bad  ..but not really!
I see this needed fixes as not as relevant as the overall good changes.

Thanks for the effort Staff peps, and I hope you guys bother about my suggestions too


----------



## HtheB (May 31, 2015)

Why not use Roboto as fonts?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 31, 2015)

When I first saw the new layout, I was like:

I am used to it now though.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2015)

This is the worst looking "upgrade" I've seen in all gbatemp history.
The icons on the top right look like something straight out of a 2006 stock icon pack.
The font is terrible too, especially for low DPI monitors.
And no, this is not "optimized" for mobile devices.


----------



## vayanui8 (May 31, 2015)

filfat said:


> Flat UI is beautiful and way better than ugly 2006 aero style, when done correctly, this isn't however. feels like they decided to go with flat when they were 50% done with the theme.


IMO aero is far better than 8's ugly flat boxes. 8 does a decent job but as a whole its not nearly as good looking as 7


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> When I first saw the new layout, I was like:
> 
> I am used to it now though.




Couldn't have said it better than the fish.


----------



## Zero Dozer (May 31, 2015)

Wow, it has become quite a portal. It fits nicely into my widescreen monitor.


----------



## Costello (May 31, 2015)

First let me begin by saying:

- *The team reads every single of your comments and everything is taken into consideration*. That doesn't mean we will do every single thing that everyone asks, but we really do read and think about your suggestions, and over time we will implement some (maybe most?) of them. You just need to bear with us for a while because we've been working really hard on this lately.

A quick note for my friend @WiiCube_2013 : asking for the same thing more than 10 times will not particularly help 

I have selected a few points that I can give answers to right now. Other points will be discussed with the staff before any action is taken.



vayanui8 said:


> I wish we could use the old theme still and it was a choice which we used
> 
> Edit: *The watched threads button seems to be gone *which is rather inconvenient since I used it to see if I accidentally skipped an alert


It's not - hover you mouse cursor over the "Forums" menu and you will see the "Watched threads" link.



Walker D said:


> Now, I'll be constructive, and point some small things that could be fixed. *I would appreciate if any staff member working in the layout took some time to read this :3*


We do, we really do 



AlanJohn said:


> The icons on the top right look like something straight out of a 2006 stock icon pack.


As a matter of fact they are! And guess why?
- we don't have a graphic designer in our team so we couldn't produce new icons by ourselves
- we've been looking for commercial-free / copyright-free icons without success
We want to replace these icons ASAP, a thread will be created in that regard.

The *mobile version *still has a few quirks but you gotta admit it's enjoyable and much better than it used to be.

Also, we are aware of an *issue with the fonts *that we use for titles.
That font is called "News Cycle" and does not work well under Windows with Firefox and Internet Explorer, it looks aliased (it's fine with Chrome though). We'd like to find a solution, a separate thread will be created to discuss the issue as well.

Finally, we did realize that there is an *issue with the "upload file" popup*: when you browse GBAtemp under http:// it works, but if you're on https:// it fails to load. That's because Filetrip doesn't support HTTPS yet... but it will soon.

In case anyone wants to quote my post and ask more questions, or ask me why I haven't covered a particular point in this post, my answer will probably be: "_we are going to consider it and get back to you later_".


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 31, 2015)

filfat said:


> Have you ever thought about that 95% likes the modern look (Eg Win8 Android L, iOS7 etc)? Ofc website does what people like.


Don't make up ridiculous statistics.  Don't pretend that operating systems = people either.  Just...don't.


The reality is, that even though the realism design is being brought back (or at least having support for it as an option) due to popular demand, flat is still the preferred choice for the majority.  That's why I'm not fighting.  I did offer a few suggestions for the staff, but that's it.

I think it's worth noting that I'm seeing lot more complaints about the font being hard to read than anything else.  Something with a larger gap between the letters would help readability.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 31, 2015)

I for one -love- the persistent user bar.  Maybe because that's where I can access reports from as well (so hell, it's even bigger for me) but between a 50" and 22" 1080p display it's unobtrusive and barely noticeable for me, even on the dark theme. The icons definitely could use some love though


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2015)

Costello said:


> As a matter of fact they are! And guess why?
> - we don't have a graphic designer in our team so we couldn't produce new icons by ourselves
> - we've been looking for commercial-free / copyright-free icons without success
> We want to replace these icons ASAP, a thread will be created in that regard.


I suggest you use text in place of those icons until you can find better ones.


----------



## blinkzane (May 31, 2015)

gah now i have to relearn everything


----------



## daxtsu (May 31, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I for one -love- the persistent user bar.  Maybe because that's where I can access reports from as well (so hell, it's even bigger for me) but between a 50" and 22" 1080p display it's unobtrusive and barely noticeable for me, even on the dark theme. The icons definitely could use some love though



Out of curiosity, what does that bar look like for mods/staff?


----------



## Walker D (May 31, 2015)

Costello said:


> First let me begin by saying:
> - we don't have a graphic designer in our team so we couldn't produce new icons by ourselves
> - we've been looking for commercial-free / copyright-free icons without success



Hope this ones help for now:

http://smartwebworker.com/661-freebie-gemicon-icon-set/


Spoiler: How the icons look











Edit:

Another similar pack: http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/Web0-2ama-165156124



Spoiler: How the icons look











I could also use them as a base and modify them as needed, if that's relevant.



Edit: I did some icon sets myself using one of this packs as a base.. ...you can check them out here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/notifica...s-find-better-ones.389837/page-2#post-5516737
.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 31, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> Out of curiosity, what does that bar look like for mods/staff?



One icon bigger, just has an exclamation point in it also.  



Oh my god the ability to paste images in from the clipboard is AMAZING.


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2015)

I like the selected quote option! Really useful! I was tired to manually edit a quoted post to only get one bit of text, especially if the post was uge 

Other than that, Looks very good, but I would like to have an option in homepage with news, which could be shown as they used to be in the previous version of gbatemp. Currently, it only is text, small images and text, expandable or the first being full. I would like the homepage news being shown all full, like it was before.

I also like the new profile post appareance, where posts made in peoples profiles are shown too


----------



## Astoria (May 31, 2015)

Costello said:


> We do, we really do
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact they are! And guess why?
> ...



You should check Font Awesome. It's open source, GPL  friendly and can be used in commercial projects without atributtion. https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/

Also, please consider an icon font before using plain images for icons, because this will reduce the weight of the page and also will make them look great on HDPI displays.


----------



## daxtsu (May 31, 2015)

It looks like double/triple/etc. posts auto-merge now as well. That should help cut down on reports I bet.


----------



## Gh0sti (May 31, 2015)

whoa new update will take awhile to get use to


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 31, 2015)

Josephvb10 said:


> You should check Font Awesome. It's open source, GPL  friendly and can be used in commercial projects without atributtion. https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/
> 
> Also, please consider an icon font before using plain images for icons, because this will reduce the weight of the page and also will make them look great on HDPI displays.



I hadn't even considered an icon font, thank you for suggesting that!  I'll need to see what's available that could work. Problem though is that an icon font wouldn't necessarily display properly on all platforms unless that font is installed/supported on the platform, right?


----------



## Jayro (May 31, 2015)

This layout is shit, I need the old layout back, please and thanks.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

Jayro said:


> This layout is shit, I need the old layout back, please and thanks.


You know what's waaaaay more helpful to those that are actively working to improve the layout, find bugs, and just make things better in general: pointing out what exactly it is you don't like, along with what you think does work. The layout can't be improved off little more than whining. Costello is reading every suggestion and even every post doing little more than shitting on the change (because that's just how this stuff goes), so if there are specific things you just can't stand, at the least you should bring them up so that in future changes, if it is deemed truly detrimental, it can be altered.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 31, 2015)

Changes are bad, internet should have never progressed past 1996.


----------



## jacobas92 (May 31, 2015)

No tapatalk?


----------



## Mystic Shadow (May 31, 2015)

MY EYES :'( I liked the old way maybe you can implement a choice like a few websites do so we can choose. Its up to you guys  no matter what tho I'm still coming here to ponder.


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 31, 2015)

whats up with the tapatalk app? I always get an error when I try to log in.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 31, 2015)

Another thing I noticed in the Recent Posts area is that thread titles remain bold even after being read.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2015)

Recent threads (recent content), does not show up on the phone.


----------



## Elfish (May 31, 2015)

> *Mobile friendly browsing*
> Finally you can browse GBAtemp on your mobile devices... without Tapatalk! Our new skin is fully responsive, just try it, it looks fantastic! All site features are supported, including the dark theme.



Nice! Thanks for that.


----------



## RCJayce (May 31, 2015)

Guys, we need Tapatalk back, for some phones, the Mobile versión sucks.


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2015)

I don't understand why users don't like that top-right permanent menu. It was there on IPB too and nobody complained. I missed it when we switched to xenforo.
It's not very obstructive (maybe we could make it more transparent when scrolling the page, and make it opaque with mouse over, like it used to be on IPB)
It's very useful to access alerts without scrolling the page to the top and losing what you were reading

I guess making it more transparent when scrolling will please more users.


----------



## air2004 (May 31, 2015)

Ok , changing zoom to 125% or 150% makes this site look a little better . It will stretch the screen so at least the home page fills the screen.


----------



## Vipera (May 31, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I don't understand why users don't like that top-right permanent menu. It was there on IPB too and nobody complained. I missed it when we switched to xenforo.
> It's not very obstructive (maybe we could make it more transparent when scrolling the page, and make it opaque with mouse over, like it used to be on IPB)
> It's very useful to access alerts without scrolling the page to the top and losing what you were reading
> 
> I guess making it more transparent when scrolling will please more users.


Can't you make a button that hides it? Like the one on Reddit.


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2015)

it's probably possible to make an option to stay on top or stay visible.
it's a matter of css.

you can edit it (if your browser allow user-edited css to bypass website's css)
look for the .navTabs .visitorTabs {
make it absolute -78 -22 instead of fixed 0 0


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

I think the two options for the bar should be:
1) It stays as is. It follows you down the page.
2) It is locked into the corner.

As it stands, at this moment, that bar seems to be the only way to access private messages and alerts easily without using bookmarked links, so it would be rather inconvenient for quite a few people if they opted for the turn off option only to find that they need it on anyways.

All I really would like to see out of the bar are the new symbols, which are a work in progress and we'll hopefully have in the next couple of days, as well as the bar being more dark theme colored for the dark theme. As it stands, the whitish grey doesn't look very good against the rest of the dark theme, and I'm assuming that could be easily fixed by just finding the right color to use for it, unless the bar can't be edited per theme, which I don't think would be an issue.


----------



## yodamerlin (May 31, 2015)

The dark theme no longer (as of a few minutes ago) has text on the top bar's menus.


----------



## Costello (May 31, 2015)

by setting these two CSS attributes, the bar appears at the top right corner of the page and doesn't scroll down with you: 
 position: absolute;
 top: -80px;

so i guess it's an easy fix, it could either be a profile option, or part of a "userstyle" (I think some people use them around here)


----------



## yodamerlin (May 31, 2015)

The information on the side of posts has become a little messed up as well.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

yodamerlin said:


> The dark theme no longer (as of a few minutes ago) has text on the top bar's menus.


Try doing a hard refresh to clear your cache. I'm on dark theme and everything is still operating at 100%. Ctrl+F5 for an easy hard refresh.


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2015)

if you notice sudden changes in design, it's maybe because it's currently being edited, it will be fixed in few minutes.


----------



## blindseer (May 31, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I don't understand why users don't like that top-right permanent menu. It was there on IPB too and nobody complained. I missed it when we switched to xenforo.
> It's not very obstructive (maybe we could make it more transparent when scrolling the page, and make it opaque with mouse over, like it used to be on IPB)
> It's very useful to access alerts without scrolling the page to the top and losing what you were reading
> 
> I guess making it more transparent when scrolling will please more users.


Because it doesn't match either theme what so ever and it just feels out of place compared to the rest of the page. That's my humble opinion.


----------



## tj_cool (May 31, 2015)

Costello said:


> by setting these two CSS attributes, the bar appears at the top right corner of the page and doesn't scroll down with you:
> position: absolute;
> top: -80px;
> 
> so i guess it's an easy fix, it could either be a profile option, or part of a "userstyle" (I think some people use them around here)


Profile option added


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2015)

I agree with the design/color/icons and it's being discussed in another thread.
I thought most people didn't like that it stayed visible on screen, while it's very useful for easy access.


----------



## Gruntzer (May 31, 2015)

it will need sometime to get used to it

i really did like the old theme


----------



## Anfroid (May 31, 2015)

Any way to disable the mobile site on Android, already tried changing the user agent. Or even better customising the mobile portal differently from the desktop portal.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2015)

I just logged back in - thought wtf it's new!! then looked at this post. ^~^


----------



## KingVamp (May 31, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I don't understand why users don't like that top-right permanent menu.
> 
> 
> It's very useful to access alerts without scrolling the page to the top and losing what you were reading


So when I don't get alerts or don't want to view them yet, it would just be in the way.
Not to mention that it reminds me of those annoying ads... that follow you down the page.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 31, 2015)

It's alway nice to see an update to the board system!
I like the ability to customize the home page, in fact I didn't like the new default layout but managed to make it like the old one (or even better with a few change I always wanted to have). 

The only downside is the new font, I prefer the old one which was easier to read. ^^


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 31, 2015)

Locked that early/primitive 2000's top right window to the top and therefore whenever I scroll down it doesn't stalk me any more.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 31, 2015)

So far I've been pretty tolerant/happy with the way it looks, save for two things really and I wish these'd get attention @Costello @tj_cool 


The notification thingy that scrolls with the user on the top right. The concept isn't bad but my god as someone who's on a retina display macbook, believe me, those hideous, pixelated, low res icons wouldn't stand a chance against satan's hairy balls in a beauty contest
The home page is really busy, yeah. I guess a lot of sections can be removed through customisation, which is good, but please for the love of all that is good bring back the style of displaying the news posts in full as though you were actually in the thread. Those condensed images on the left don't quite do the trick


----------



## Costello (May 31, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> So far I've been pretty tolerant/happy with the way it looks, save for two things really and I wish these'd get attention @Costello @tj_cool
> 
> 
> The notification thingy that scrolls with the user on the top right. The concept isn't bad but my god as someone who's on a retina display macbook, believe me, those hideous, pixelated, low res icons wouldn't stand a chance against satan's hairy balls in a beauty contest
> The home page is really busy, yeah. I guess a lot of sections can be removed through customisation, which is good, but please for the love of all that is good bring back the style of displaying the news posts in full as though you were actually in the thread. Those condensed images on the left don't quite do the trick


it's ok, you got our attention, we will consider your suggestions. there is a dedicated forum about v5 suggestions, by the way


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2015)

Portal seems a bit crowded, otherwise, damn sexy new skin yay <З


----------



## mechagouki (May 31, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> So far I've been pretty tolerant/happy with the way it looks



It's good of you to "tolerate" someone else's hard work, you should let everyone know if there is anything at all they can stop (or start) doing to make your world absolutely perfect...

FWIW, I like the new look, i suspect it's only confusing people because it's different, but change is good, and the old layout was a little "cookie-cutter".


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 31, 2015)

mechagouki said:


> It's good of you to "tolerate" someone else's hard work, you should let everyone know if there is anything at all they can stop (or start) doing to make your world absolutely perfect...
> 
> FWIW, I like the new look, i suspect it's only confusing people because it's different, but change is good, and the old layout was a little "cookie-cutter".


Well, it's Lucifer so he's got to nitpick.


----------



## FireGrey (May 31, 2015)

This update has reminded me that i'm running adblock on the site.
I don't want to see ads but I also want to support the site.
A sponsor feature would be pretty neat, where you pay $1 a month to block ads or maybe something more if you're feeling creative.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 31, 2015)

FireGrey said:


> This update has reminded me that i'm running adblock on the site.
> I don't want to see ads but I also want to support the site.
> A sponsor feature would be pretty neat, where you pay $1 a month to block ads or maybe something more if you're feeling creative.


Just like Patreon, you give whatever you want monthly.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

FireGrey said:


> This update has reminded me that i'm running adblock on the site.
> I don't want to see ads but I also want to support the site.
> A sponsor feature would be pretty neat, where you pay $1 a month to block ads or maybe something more if you're feeling creative.


Aside from blocking the ads, maybe a new medal for the ones that support the site by being a sponsor. And a new user title too would be great.


----------



## FireGrey (May 31, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Aside from blocking the ads, maybe a new medal for the ones that support the site by being a sponsor. And a new user title too would be great.


Yeah, probably shouldn't be too flashy for the same reason that ribbons were removed for so long.


----------



## BORTZ (May 31, 2015)

I love the mobile theme. I can't get over how much I like it. Also, fun fact, if you squish your browser window, you can force the mobile theme on a monitor too


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 31, 2015)

I said, and I repeat, I need an option to switch back to V4! It's been AGES since yesterday and I still can't wait for a single drop-down box saying V4 on my Preferences below Style!


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I love the mobile theme. I can't get over how much I like it. Also, fun fact, if you squish your browser window, you can force the mobile theme on a monitor too


except that the quotes are broken but other than that, it's pretty good.


----------



## filfat (May 31, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Don't make up ridiculous statistics.  Don't pretend that operating systems = people either.  Just...don't.
> 
> 
> The reality is, that even though the realism design is being brought back (or at least having support for it as an option) due to popular demand, flat is still the preferred choice for the majority.  That's why I'm not fighting.  I did offer a few suggestions for the staff, but that's it.
> ...


I didn't say this is a good attempt at flat style, it isn't. However I haven't came across one person who doesn't like Android L or iOS 7/8 style more than what they had before. Flat UI IS popular and it isn't going anywhere Google and Apple would NEVER switch to it if people disliked it, especially not after what happened with Windows 8. So let's face it the majority if not all likes Flat UI more than the old design, but as I said before GBATEMP's interpretation of flat UI is just plain wrong and ugly.


----------



## Wekker (May 31, 2015)

FireGrey said:


> This update has reminded me that i'm running adblock on the site.
> I don't want to see ads but I also want to support the site.
> A sponsor feature would be pretty neat, where you pay $1 a month to block ads or maybe something more if you're feeling creative.



your message just remind me to disable addblock on gbatemp!


----------



## pasc (May 31, 2015)

Uhhhh.... what happened ?


----------



## tj_cool (May 31, 2015)

There are now 2 additional portal options to hide the left navigation bar and to stretch to full width on larger displays.



MeerkatMario said:


> I said, and I repeat, I need an option to switch back to V4! It's been AGES since yesterday and I still can't wait for a single drop-down box saying V4 on my Preferences below Style!


There are no plans to add back the old style.
But the new skin is still being tweaked.


----------



## NBA Mj (May 31, 2015)

Oh gosh so much stuff in that homepage
Don't like it so far :\


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 31, 2015)

I want tapatalk support back. It's really great for consolidating all the forums you visit. Plus you get push notifications on your phone.


----------



## blindseer (May 31, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Don't make up ridiculous statistics.  Don't pretend that operating systems = people either.  Just...don't.
> 
> 
> The reality is, that even though the realism design is being brought back (or at least having support for it as an option) due to popular demand, flat is still the preferred choice for the majority.  That's why I'm not fighting.  I did offer a few suggestions for the staff, but that's it.
> ...


I love the flat design so much that when I was offered a free copy of windows 8 pro, I stuck with windows 7, just because a lot of people like flat design doesn't mean everybody does. I personally despise it but that is my opinion.


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2015)

blindseer said:


> I love the flat design so much that when I was offered a free copy of windows 8 pro, I stuck with windows 7, just because a lot of people like flat design doesn't mean everybody does. I personally despise it but that is my opinion.


exactly the same reason why I kept windows 7. I hate its interface.


----------



## Qtis (May 31, 2015)

blindseer said:


> I love the flat design so much that when I was offered a free copy of windows 8 pro, I stuck with windows 7, just because a lot of people like flat design doesn't mean everybody does. I personally despise it but that is my opinion.





VinsCool said:


> exactly the same reason why I kept windows 7. I hate its interface.


It's kind of funny that people say Windows 8 is rubbish. And I agree. It's just that Microsoft released 8.1, which pretty much fixed the whole thing for people who don't like metro. Also there always was Classic Shell 

As for the latest update, I think the new design is very similar to, but a whole lot better than V4. Kudos for the updates, @tj_cool


----------



## MeerkatMario (May 31, 2015)

Qtis said:


> It's kind of funny that people say Windows 8 is rubbish. And I agree. It's just that Microsoft released 8.1, which pretty much fixed the whole thing for people who don't like metro. Also there always was Classic Shell


And Windows 10 makes it even better with its "return of the Start Menu from Win XP-7".


----------



## Qtis (May 31, 2015)

MeerkatMario said:


> And Windows 10 makes it even better with its "return of the Start Menu from Win XP-7".


And how does it differ from Classic Shell or 8.1 Pro options? Apart from integrating the metro UI into the start menu? Not to mention that OS X has managed without a start menu for a decade and more with people praising the OS for its usability. This is highly off topic, but glorifying the start menu is far from the optimal solution for the future of an OS. A dock such as in OS X would be far more usable in many ways than a start menu, which requires more clicks to reach the goal.


----------



## yodamerlin (May 31, 2015)

The admin bug is fixed, good job guys! Just a question, why did it happen?


----------



## blindseer (May 31, 2015)

Qtis said:


> And how does it differ from Classic Shell or 8.1 Pro options? Apart from integrating the metro UI into the start menu? Not to mention that OS X has managed without a start menu for a decade and more with people praising the OS for its usability. This is highly off topic, but glorifying the start menu is far from the optimal solution for the future of an OS. A dock such as in OS X would be far more usable in many ways than a start menu, which requires more clicks to reach the goal.


Its choice man, everybody should have a choice about what they want to use, the start menu might be slightly outdated but its been front and center for most of windows history. Perhaps they can come up with a copy of the dock from mac but it still would be a persons choice to use, and that is the problem with the newer updates, the web developers and OS developers are removing choice and telling us to like it or go to hell. I don't appreciate that very much personally. (And yes win10 looks better then 8/8.1 but it still has metro shoehorned into it, blah)


----------



## Walker D (May 31, 2015)

Localhorst86 said:


> I want tapatalk support back (...) _*Plus you get push notifications on your phone*_.



This is really the only reason why I use it... ..it's a handy feature


----------



## yodamerlin (May 31, 2015)

I love this layout so much, just idling on the front page is great.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2015)

Temp now fits better on me UMPC yay


----------



## Walker D (May 31, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Temp now fits better on me UMPC yay



Yup, the option to stretch to full width on larger displays is great 


....I would also suggest as a interesting change, the ability to change Homescreen's text boxes sizes...  ...to make some of them longer..

I would then make the "Recent Content" box longer, to show more things ...maybe even the shoutbox


----------



## Astoria (May 31, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I hadn't even considered an icon font, thank you for suggesting that!  I'll need to see what's available that could work. Problem though is that an icon font wouldn't necessarily display properly on all platforms unless that font is installed/supported on the platform, right?



Oh, no. That's not how it works. You link the font just like you link any CSS or JS file, users don't have to install anything. Actually, the only thing you need to do is add one line of code to the page:


```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="//maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/font-awesome/4.3.0/css/font-awesome.min.css">
```

And then the font is ready to use. You just use 
	
	



```
<i class="fa fa-star"></i>
```
 and it will display a star. It's that simple and works in all current browsers.

More info here on how to get started: https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/get-started/
And also here on how to use the icons: https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/examples/

*EDIT: *A quick example of how the change would look like. I'm pretty surprised I didn't need to modify the current CSS at all, I just inserted the icons and they fitted perfectly on the page:


----------



## Social_Outlaw (May 31, 2015)

Great news! I didn't know the site was down, I was trying to connect to Tapatalk, but it kept on disconnecting.


----------



## bobmcjr (May 31, 2015)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but with the "Recent Content" block, posts you've already clicked on would become unbolded until there was a new post in the old version. Could this be added back?


----------



## pwsincd (May 31, 2015)

dunno if anyone said , v4 used to jump to the first unread post in a thread , this new system jumps to the last post in a thread, was much better the other way  , could carry on following a discussion simply , now i gottta scroll back to find where i was ... i like the customisable feel reminds me of the old admin section for php-nuke  but the bold caps menu text is a bit in shouty , can we have lower case please..     ASK is back very good feature  ,, can i customise my user tab thats fixed in the corner it looks like a garish addon currently not inkeeping with the theme ?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> dunno if anyone said , v4 used to jump to the first unread post in a thread , this new system jumps to the last post in a thread, was much better the other way  , could carry on following a discussion simply , now i gottta scroll back to find where i was ... i like the customisable feel reminds me of the old admin section for php-nuke  but the bold caps menu text is a bit in shouty , can we have lower case please..     ASK is back very good feature  ,, can i customise my user tab thats fixed in the corner it looks like a garish addon currently not inkeeping with the theme ?


It's still jumping to the first unread for me just fine. Watch where you're clicking. If you just click on a thread title, it will go the first unread. If you click when it was posted (ie: 1 minute ago, 15 minutes ago, etc.), it takes you to that specific post which will generally be the most recent. It's always been this way though, so I don't know what issue you might be experiencing.


----------



## tj_cool (May 31, 2015)

bobmcjr said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but with the "Recent Content" block, posts you've already clicked on would become unbolded until there was a new post in the old version. Could this be added back?


I have noted it down for a future customization option.



pwsincd said:


> dunno if anyone said , v4 used to jump to the first unread post in a thread , this new system jumps to the last post in a thread, was much better the other way  , could carry on following a discussion simply , now i gottta scroll back to find where i was ... i like the customisable feel reminds me of the old admin section for php-nuke  but the bold caps menu text is a bit in shouty , can we have lower case please..     ASK is back very good feature  ,, can i customise my user tab thats fixed in the corner it looks like a garish addon currently not inkeeping with the theme ?


The recent posts thing should bring you to the latest unread post, although only when there is a last unread post. In other cases it goes to the last post.
Note that read threads are now also bold, as noted above.
If the block is not showing the unread links properly, please let me know.

As for the Top-right bar, we are trying to find better icons. Discussion here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/notification-box-icons-help-us-find-better-ones.389837/


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2015)

Qtis said:


> It's kind of funny that people say Windows 8 is rubbish. And I agree. It's just that Microsoft released 8.1, which pretty much fixed the whole thing for people who don't like metro. Also there always was Classic Shell
> 
> As for the latest update, I think the new design is very similar to, but a whole lot better than V4. Kudos for the updates, @tj_cool



What I want to know is what the incentive of upgrading to Windows 8.1 when I don't have a GPU to use DX12 or the fact 7 works perfectly the way it is on my machine? If it ain't broke, why fix it? Same goes with the new interface, was the old one really that in need of upgrading?


----------



## blindseer (May 31, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> What I want to know is what the incentive of upgrading to Windows 8.1 when I don't have a GPU to use DX12 or the fact 7 works perfectly the way it is on my machine? If it ain't broke, why fix it? Same goes with the new interface, was the old one really that in need of upgrading?


I feel the same exact way, Win7 works perfectly fine for me. Whats the point of forcing a mobile-centric os On my machine?


----------



## MrJason005 (May 31, 2015)

*For me*, Win8 is much more optimized than Win7. I persume the same will be for Win10
Plus, it looks a lot nicer than Win8


----------



## Crass (May 31, 2015)

Good work on the site redesign. Give it 2 weeks and everyone will have forgotten about the old design.


----------



## DragorianSword (May 31, 2015)

Like the new design and costumisabillity a lot! 
Also, is it just me or does the site load faster?
Certainly feels that way.


----------



## pwsincd (May 31, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> I have noted it down for a future customization option.
> 
> 
> The recent posts thing should bring you to the latest unread post, although only when there is a last unread post. In other cases it goes to the last post.
> ...




i See , i just trialled a few threads i never ever been in before , and yes it throws me to the last post made , at this point in me being in this thread i have no clue whats been said , so from that point of view wouldnt it suit to load on the OP rather than the LP as this way it introduces the reader to the thread


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> i See , i just trialled a few threads i never ever been in before , and yes it throws me to the last post made , at this point in me being in this thread i have no clue whats been said , so from that point of view wouldnt it suit to load on the OP rather than the LP as this way it introduces the reader to the thread


I don't particularly understand what's going on with your end of things. Here's how it should work, and how it works for me:

If a topic is entirely unread, clicking the title goes to the first post.
If the topic is entirely read, clicking the title goes to the first post.
If the topic is partially unread, clicking the title goes to the first unread post.
If the topic is partially unread or completely read, clicking how long ago the post was made (generally under the username) goes to the most recent post (or at least the particular post for that time depending on how long ago your refresh was).

That is basically it for how the forum reacts to different situations for topic clicking. You should probably specify where you're experiencing this issue (ie: the recent content box, specific sections, etc.).

Edit: Although now when I click a thread in the most recent box, it just goes to the most recent post. Has this been changed in the past day or something? As just earlier today even, clicking an already read topic defaulted to the first post.

Edit 2: I give up. Sometimes it's reacting the way I listed above, and other times it's just jumping straight to the most recent post. I can't seem to find any rhyme or reason as to why it's jumping around like it is.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 1, 2015)

I hate it, the old changes were welcome, these are not.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

Ericthegreat said:


> I hate it, the old changes were welcome, these are not.


Once again I say: tell the staff what you like and what you dislike. Make sure you've explored available options for your gripes before you immediately write them off as bad. Most people, once they've customized things a bit, have much fewer gripes with the new layout.


----------



## Costello (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Once again I say: tell the staff what you like and what you dislike. Make sure you've explored available options for your gripes before you immediately write them off as bad. Most people, once they've customized things a bit, have much fewer gripes with the new layout.


I appreciate what you're doing, but you can't win with these people  there's too many of them
All we can do is listen to their griefs and decide whether we take action or not. 
But it does help when they're specific, hah


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2015)

*waves fist behind Costello*

tell them ungrateful sods how it goes down.





update is good.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 1, 2015)

filfat said:


> I didn't say this is a good attempt at flat style, it isn't. However I haven't came across one person who doesn't like Android L or iOS 7/8 style more than what they had before. Flat UI IS popular and it isn't going anywhere Google and Apple would NEVER switch to it if people disliked it, especially not after what happened with Windows 8. So let's face it the majority if not all likes Flat UI more than the old design, but as I said before GBATEMP's interpretation of flat UI is just plain wrong and ugly.


Dude, I thought you were past the "pulling statistics out your ass" stage.  We've talked about this on facebook.  Nobody will ever take you seriously when you say things like "So let's face it the majority *if not all* likes Flat UI more than the old design".  Suggesting that you might actually know what EVERYBODY likes is just...wrong.  That nearly qualifies as delusions of grandeur.

You'll find many complaints about the new iOS/Android design if you'd actually look.  It's the same with apps.  Every time an app switches to flat, you'll find dozens (sometimes hundreds) of complaints about how "realism is better than flat" in the review section.  It's gotten to the point where apps leave a "classic" option now, or make two different versions.  I've seen a lot of apps have serious rating drops because of it.

I'm disappointed that GBAtemp staff doesn't plan to optionally add the old skin back (it would certainly make a lot of people happy), but I'm glad that @tj_cool did at least address it.  Experience has shown that they'll get less hate because they were open.


----------



## filfat (Jun 1, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Dude, I thought you were past the "pulling statistics out your ass" stage.  We've talked about this on facebook.  Nobody will ever take you seriously when you say things like "So let's face it the majority *if not all* likes Flat UI more than the old design".  Suggesting that you might actually know what EVERYBODY likes is just...wrong.  That nearly qualifies as delusions of grandeur.
> 
> You'll find many complaints about the new iOS/Android design if you'd actually look.  It's the same with apps.  Every time an app switches to flat, you'll find dozens (sometimes hundreds) of complaints about how "realism is better than flat" in the review section.  It's gotten to the point where apps leave a "classic" option now, or make two different versions.  I've seen a lot of apps have serious rating drops because of it.
> 
> I'm disappointed that GBAtemp staff doesn't plan to optionally add the old skin back (it would certainly make a lot of people happy), but I'm glad that @tj_cool did at least address it.  Experience has shown that they'll get less hate because they were open.


The fact that ALL the major 3 mobile os:es uses flat UI is proof that the majority of people likes it, if that weren't the case Android or/and iOS would have switched back the now dated style.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 1, 2015)

filfat said:


> The fact that ALL the major 3 mobile os:es uses flat UI is proof that the majority of people likes it, if that weren't the case Android or/and iOS would have switched back the now dated style.


I'd argue that most people are just impartial to it. Some like it, some hate it, and most probably don't care enough to give a fuck. That being said if they did revert it I don't think you'd hear alot of complaining.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 1, 2015)

filfat said:


> The fact that ALL the major 3 mobile os:es uses flat UI is proof that the majority of people likes it, if that weren't the case Android or/and iOS would have switched back the now dated style.


Actually it doesn't prove that, it just suggests it.  Regardless, the majority is over 50% by definition.


----------



## filfat (Jun 1, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Actually it doesn't prove that, it just suggests it.  Regardless, the majority is over 50% by definition.


Point to you


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 1, 2015)

Eh I think it looks good.


----------



## enarky (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats on the redesign, looking a lot more modern now.

I have just one little problem: the "recent content" links previously went to first unread/first comment, now they always go to the last comment posted. Any way to change that? Made following those meandering megathreads with high post volume a lot easier. Thanks!

EDIT: Oh, I see you're discussing that already. Sorry for duplicate content...

EDIT #2: Yupp, like others mentioned, normal font for read messages doesn't work for me, too, in the "recent content" box.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 1, 2015)

darn this is getting worse every time -.-
I still miss V3 as it was the best we ever had !


----------



## night_hawk (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, there's a plan to re-enable tapatalk? Navigation from mobile is really bad. Thank you


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

Youkai said:


> darn this is getting worse every time -.-
> I still miss V3 as it was the best we ever had !


As nice as V3 was at the time, I have a hard time as seeing it better than V5. V5 just looks sleeker than V3 in pretty much every way with more features, better general organization, and a look that fits a website in 2015. It comes with more customization as well to make the front page comfortable for everybody. All in all, with just a bit more fine tuning, most of it already in progress, V5 could and will be the best version of GBAtemp yet.

V3 almost looks retro in its own way. It looked good when I joined back in 2011, but I wouldn't go back.


----------



## Online (Jun 1, 2015)

The customization is nothing short of awesome! I really like this feature.

but


dat font doe o_o


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 1, 2015)

Not to be mean or anything... 
the front page is too busy for me... 
The previous layout was more relaxing..


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

YetoJesse said:


> Not to be mean or anything...
> the front page is too busy for me...
> The previous layout was more relaxing..


You can edit the front page layout. Just hover over the home button and click the customize your portal option. From there, you can have just the amount of information you want on the screen.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 1, 2015)

On my phone on Firefox it look like it


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

Alkéryn said:


> View attachment 19573 On my phone on Firefox it look like it


The mobile layout is a touch buggy right now. It's a work in progress.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 1, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> The mobile layout is a touch buggy right now. It's a work in progress.


Okay it work fine on chrome thought =)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 1, 2015)

This is shit and the staff is shit 2 and I hate them, give me my money back!


----------



## smasbros (Jun 1, 2015)

I like this theme v5, it liked apple's flat style design


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> This is shit and the staff is shit 2 and I hate them, give me my money back!


But we paid you to be here.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

Having gotten on from my phone for the first time, I have to say, the site is really comfortable on mobile. It's nice having basically the same interface between desktop and mobile. I have to admit though, I'm on my Nexus 6, so what I find very comfortable in terms of mobile sites may differ from those not using a phablet.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't open GBAtemp in Tapatalk anymore. I want my Tapatalk back!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't understand why people likes tapatalk. It's interface is ugly, confusing and not much appealing.

The new mobile site layout though, is very confortable to use, and pretty much what I wanted tapatalk to be.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't understand why people likes tapatalk. It's interface is ugly, confusing and not much appealing.
> 
> The new mobile site layout though, is very confortable to use, and pretty much what I wanted tapatalk to be.


Push notifications. And I got used to it, now I'll have to get used to this... thing.


----------



## night_hawk (Jun 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't understand why people likes tapatalk. It's interface is ugly, confusing and not much appealing.
> 
> The new mobile site layout though, is very confortable to use, and pretty much what I wanted tapatalk to be.


Only new versions of the app, i have an old version, very easy to use, more friendly, i tried the new one and it's a shit. Mobile versione of gbatemo vs tapatalk, no way, tapatalk wins


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)

night_hawk said:


> Only new versions of the app, i have an old version, very easy to use, more friendly, i tried the new one and it's a shit. Mobile versione of gbatemo vs tapatalk, no way, tapatalk wins


Fair enough.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, forgot to mention that I also have the old version of Tapatalk, since my phone has Gingerbread and doesn't support newer versions.


----------



## night_hawk (Jun 1, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Yeah, forgot to mention that I also have the old version of Tapatalk, since my phone has Gingerbread and doesn't support newer versions.


I have lollipop, but new versions are really crappy, not user friendly. Stick with the old one and don't worry don't being able to use the new one


----------



## Youkai (Jun 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The new mobile site layout though, is very confortable to use, and pretty much what I wanted tapatalk to be.



For me it isn't at all.
As I just notice writing a comment is insanely laggy and for me it was much more convenient browsing in desktop mode on my smartphone which doesn't seem to work now


----------



## VMM (Jun 1, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I don't understand why users don't like that top-right permanent menu. It was there on IPB too and nobody complained. I missed it when we switched to xenforo.
> It's not very obstructive (maybe we could make it more transparent when scrolling the page, and make it opaque with mouse over, like it used to be on IPB)
> It's very useful to access alerts without scrolling the page to the top and losing what you were reading
> 
> I guess making it more transparent when scrolling will please more users.


The IPB one fit really fine no matter what, this one is a bit gaudy, it catches too much attention,
maybe with some new and more discreet icons it will get a bit better.
Also, if it had round corners would make it more discreet


----------



## Coto (Jun 1, 2015)

New layout is nice and fast. You guys did a great job on the code. Also the massive ban thread is OK. What I would like to see is less children posts as that will increase the useful posts available and will gain more interest from ie: talented developers. And the overall community will be better. Thanks¡


----------



## TinyBilbo (Jun 1, 2015)

Shame..., site seems to have lost it's soul... 
It now looks like every other busy mobile site.

When it's stripped (edited) down to a more tolerable look it just becomes.... well.. bland!!

I guess we just gotta live with it...

Although I'll admit it probably is easier to use on a mobile device.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 1, 2015)

what happened to my chat box.  i could of tolerated all the changes BUT MY CHATBOX IS WHERE I DRAW THE LINE


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

DarkShinigami said:


> what happened to my chat box.  i could of tolerated all the changes BUT MY CHATBOX IS WHERE I DRAW THE LINE


Hover over home, customize, add shitbox back, rejoice or cry as necessary.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 1, 2015)

im not too crazy on this update.... just when i get use it changes


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 1, 2015)

DarkShinigami said:


> im not too crazy on this update.... just when i get use it changes


You realize that V4 was introduced back in October 2012, right? Over 2.5 years seems like a long time to just be getting used to something.

Edit: Granted, V4 was kind of bare bones at first compared to V4 just two or three months after launch since the switch was made out of immediate need, but that still left a lot of time to get well acquainted with it.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 2, 2015)

Is there a way for me to set it back to looking like V4 or is this just how it is now?

I'm browse temp most days and haven't posted in ages, to then come on and find these changes i thought the website was broken at first , unfortunately I'm not a fan (Maybe I'm just stuck in the past), I just think it's too cluttered for my liking and I can't really enjoy the homepage anymore


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

Danny600kill said:


> Is there a way for me to set it back to looking like V4 or is this just how it is now?
> 
> I'm browse temp most days and haven't posted in ages, to then come on and find these changes i thought the website was broken at first , unfortunately I'm not a fan (Maybe I'm just stuck in the past), I just think it's too cluttered for my liking and I can't really enjoy the homepage anymore


If it's too cluttered for you, you can customize it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2015)

A general suggestion: a common complaint seems to be that the stock homepage is too cluttered, has too much information, etc. Maybe it would be best to try a different stock arrangement to see how people feel.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 2, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> If it's too cluttered for you, you can customize it.



I've just been playing with it and I can't make it look nice in my honest opinion 

I'll try and get used to it but I don't think that me in my old ways can get used to it


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't understand why people likes tapatalk. It's interface is ugly, confusing and not much appealing.
> 
> The new mobile site layout though, is very confortable to use, and pretty much what I wanted tapatalk to be.


True, the Android versions were horrible last time i used them. The Windows Phone Version and Windows 8.1 version are decent, though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 2, 2015)

Localhorst86 said:


> True, the Android versions were horrible last time i used them. The Windows Phone Version and Windows 8.1 version are decent, though.


But who actually owns a Windows phone?


----------



## YetoJesse (Jun 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> The mobile layout is a touch buggy right now. It's a work in progress.



Yeah, that doesn't help if you're still stuck with the blocky layout they are stuck in. I can't change the page it's CSS. V4 was comfortable, The bar above, the bar on the utmost left, locations... I liked scrolling through the updates and new segments right in the middle... It just seems too crowded in my eyes at the moment...


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> But who actually owns a Windows phone?


Well, obviously I do. And Tapatalk has even more advantages:

- less data consumption as graphics are not loaded every time
- Push notifications for new messages, quoted posts, etc.
- mobile optimized
- all forums in one convenient place.


----------



## DeShelly (Jun 2, 2015)

How the other versions of gbatemp was? v3 - v2 - v 1?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 2, 2015)

SteelLord said:


> How the other versions of gbatemp was? v3 - v2 - v 1?


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp.net explains it


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2015)

SteelLord said:


> How the other versions of gbatemp was? v3 - v2 - v 1?


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/GBAtemp.net
http://web.archive.org/web/20030930031030/http://www.gbatemp.net/

Things are constantly being tweaked, added to and improved (or dashed away from in the case of IPB the other year) as staff come and go, consoles and hacks for them come and go, discussion of given areas rises up* and other features that are good to have appear but yeah this is the fifth major iteration of the forums since the forums were made (you can read the history but originally it was more IRC, ROM site and a guest book).

*last September for instance the PC section was expanded considerably, the 3ds sub forums increased in number not so long before then and books, TV and movies also appeared at one point.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

I just noticed the "Thank you for whitelisting GBATemp on your ad blocker" underneath the ads. 
i forgot to whitelist gbatemp on my school computer


----------



## Cyan (Jun 2, 2015)

No picture of v4/xenforo on Wiki ?
I don't think I kept screenshot before the update.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2015)

Cyan said:


> No picture of v4/xenforo on Wiki ?
> I don't think I kept screenshot before the update.


I think I could grab one with the internet archive thing, but it may look a little off.

Edit:






I think it looks exact, actually.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 2, 2015)

Can't connect with tapatalk anymore


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2015)

Alkéryn said:


> Can't connect with tapatalk anymore


Tapatalk has been broken with the new update. No more push notifs.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 2, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Tapatalk has been broken with the new update. No more push notifs.


So which version still work?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2015)

Alkéryn said:


> So which version still work?


As far as I know, None if the versions will work.


----------



## Oshae93 (Jun 3, 2015)

When i came on to the site today i was like.....


Spoiler


----------



## AboodXD (Jun 3, 2015)

Costello said:


> *New site skin
> Mobile friendly browsing*


No offense, but those two features are disgustingly ugly.
I wish if there was a button that changes you back to the old theme.

Not saying that I could do better...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xenon Hacks said:


> We still have no spoiler button


What do you mean? We have 



Spoiler: this.



TADAH!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

AboodXD said:


> What do you mean? We have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xenon Hacks means a button to insert a spoiler while you're editing your post.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 3, 2015)

but there is one.
it's the right icon in the smiley block
smiley, picture, media, dropdown menu for inserting quotes, spoiler, code and strike trough (I don't understand why strike is not with bold and underline)

if you switch to the "bbcode" mode, it's the flag icon.

it's even in the non-rich editor.


If you don't use the rich editor, try re-enabling it in your preferences.
non-rich doesn't have smiley button anymore.


One thing I don't like with the rich editor though, it's that text selection triggers my auto-copy to clipboard addon.
It's not a normal text area, it's a fake one with applied style.
I wish I could force bbcode mode by default when using rich editor.


Another annoying thing, if the URL contains an hashtag ( /page-20#post-5520187 for example), when the page is refreshed you are sent back to that position. V4 didn't to that, you could hit F5 and the page was refreshed but you stayed at the same location on the page.

It's just little details.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 4, 2015)

I dont like the new layout guys the front page is a bit of a muddle, unsure tbh  I think I preferred the old look but I remember saying that about the last upgrade and maybe the one before that lol


----------



## Youkai (Jun 4, 2015)

Same Game last time, instead of giving a preview and asking the people for their opinion they are doing it the dictator way and just force their opinion on us...

I really wonder when gbatemp changed to a.h.temp (yeah yeah sorry I know it is a little bit to much but still..)

I think I am here longer than most stuff and it always hurts when some new guys think they know everything better and can chance something good which is working into something even better, especially when they can't.

This design the page is using now is a clone of EVEREY freaking thing that gets bloated out lately and I liked none of those.
Thank you Microsoft and android for starting this -.-


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2015)

Youkai said:


> Same Game last time, instead of giving a preview and asking the people for their opinion they are doing it the dictator way and just force their opinion on us...


Try to sound a little less cheerful.


----------



## blindseer (Jun 4, 2015)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Try to sound a little less cheerful.


Well no guns were placed against our heads, that's about all I can say on that front. It's better than the gfaqs redesign, but that's not saying much. I'll live with it though...


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 4, 2015)

blindseer said:


> It's better than the gfaqs redesign



Not hard. The gamefaqs redesign is awful. A dog could shit on the floor and it would be better. Experimental v3 + buttons and names on side makes it tolerable.

Unlike here, Gamefaqs did actually do a preview. But they done it in such a dodgy way, that the result could be nothing other than "everyone liked it".


----------



## blindseer (Jun 4, 2015)

Armadillo said:


> Not hard. The gamefaqs redesign is awful. A dog could shit on the floor and it would be better. Experimental v3 + buttons and names on side makes it tolerable.
> 
> Unlike here, Gamefaqs did actually do a preview. But they done it in such a dodgy way, that the result could be nothing other than "everyone liked it".


Yeah, I never even heard about the preview, until after they shoved it down everybody's throats, yeah the exp3 is better then without but god gfaqs is terrible now.
Gbatemp is usable but the front page in my opinion a cluster [email protected]#K, on the other hand after removing about everything from it, its bearable. The v4 looked much cleaner imho.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 5, 2015)

blindseer said:


> Yeah, I never even heard about the preview, until after they shoved it down everybody's throats, yeah the exp3 is better then without but god gfaqs is terrible now.
> Gbatemp is usable but the front page in my opinion a cluster [email protected]#K, on the other hand after removing about everything from it, its bearable. The v4 looked much cleaner imho.


I'm pretty sure almost everybody liked v4 better (we need a poll, but I'm pretty sure they'll close it), but the staff made it clear they have no intention of adding an option for v4 back.

I actually like the GameFAQs website better than this.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 5, 2015)

I honestly don't get why people are so up in arms. I mean, I got used to the change in less than 24 hours, and I doubt it's because I'm strangely adaptable. The site was updated in numerous ways, a few of them actually being a bit of a throwback to V3 which I found to be rather nice when I first joined (V3, that is). People say "but the front page is crowded", but you realize, to a random visitor, it's actually more of a showcase of all the site has to offer. Once you're a member and you discover what offerings suit you best, you are more than able to prioritize those to see what you want to see. As members, you know exactly what you like and what you want to see, and I don't feel any of it is presented in an unattractive manner.

I guess if you want to be a dick about it, it's your prerogative and I ultimately can't tell you your opinion is wrong, but I feel the bashing is pure stubbornness, plain and simple. With my front page as it is, not only is it super easy to navigate, but new news is easily seen, staff featured articles are right at the top, even the most obscure sections of this forum are available in the recent content box. Not to mention that it translates incredibly well to an easy to use mobile experience without the need of extraneous apps. All in all, the change was an upgrade in multiple ways and was necessary to keep V4 itself from becoming overcrowded with additional new features. And while we all look at V4 through rose colored glasses, let's not forget times when the front page was loaded down with youtube videos and pictures that made the front page unnecessarily long to load 100% even on my 50Mbps connection. Let's not forget that the recent content box was only recent topics, that the EoF was hidden away truly at the edge of the forum with less activity than ever, blogs were pushed off into barely used obscurity, and Ask GBAtemp was nowhere to be seen.

Sometimes trying to go super simple doesn't work when you actually have a fully featured website. Although the forum is the core of the site, you are sorely mistaken if you think it's the only piece that should be accentuated. GBAtemp is multifaceted site, and no part of it should have to be hidden away because users are too set in their ways to see the benefits right in front of them, instead crying about the one thing that they are in total control over.

For those of you saying "I want a V4 skin". You realize a V4 skin would have to be completely reworked to encompass new features, right? That it wouldn't just be a simple reapplication of the old theme? That they aren't just going to hide away features that they want to be more prominent because some of you are too obstinate to accept the change?

A few of you really need to stop acting like such entitled brats. It's becoming tiresome to see almost a week after the update went live.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 5, 2015)

I still think the core part of GBATemp was allways the Release list including screenshots and comments about new Games !
It was a feature that was already included in v1 and got removed with v4 which I honestly didn't like as well, mainly because of the missing release list ...

You know, the whole community years ago started with GBA Roms and even though the Roms were removed later there was still the release list and everyone were talking only about the new releases and stuff ... this was the whole purpose of the page, now it is a collection of everything and nothing all together.
The Name of this site is not fitting at all anymore.
It is like you have a Homepage called "how to become a baker" and in the end it transforms to a fashion magazine and still having the old name.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 5, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm pretty sure almost everybody liked v4 better (*we need a poll*, but I'm pretty sure they'll close it), but the staff made it clear they have no intention of adding an option for v4 back.
> 
> I actually like the GameFAQs website better than this.


It seems forum traffic is waaay down since after the switch. (members/guests online)
Usually there would be about around 200 members online right now, but it's down to 140.

I personally don't mind the change. In fact, I think its an improvement overall (once I was able to fix the portal to my liking).


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 5, 2015)

Fresh to see a new layout! Altho it's not super mobile friendly still. The logo gets cut so it says: GBATEM and the m is half cut. also the head in the logo collides with "FORUMS" menu choice.
I'm on windows phone 8.1 in portrait mode  if I turn it horizontally then the whole logo can be viewed, however the head now collides inside the "HOME" menu choice instead.

I would have preferred  if the "recent content" be at the top and news directly below that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 5, 2015)

Youkai said:


> I still think the core part of GBATemp was allways the Release list including screenshots and comments about new Games !
> It was a feature that was already included in v1 and got removed with v4 which I honestly didn't like as well, mainly because of the missing release list ...
> 
> You know, the whole community years ago started with GBA Roms and even though the Roms were removed later there was still the release list and everyone were talking only about the new releases and stuff ... this was the whole purpose of the page, now it is a collection of everything and nothing all together.
> ...


How necessary is a release list at this point though, really? It's been gone for so long that people have already found other sources for the release notices that they care about, and every time a noteworthy 3DS game dump happens, it's posted about as soon as a person finds it. It's not as if we are short on release news just because we don't have a release list. It's not as if people aren't still actively asking about, hunting down, and talking about the latest scene releases. It was kind of nice when we had it, but after a couple weeks on V4, I found I really didn't miss it. I guess it's because so many other sites chronicle releases already, it just feels like GBAtemp is more for discussion than chronicling at this point, whereas many chronicling sites aren't all that great for discussion.

I think you may be looking at the past with a little bit too much nostalgia as well. At least during the DS days, the most discussion a release got was when there was some new AP that needed to be cracked, so there would be 30 or 40 pages of "y mai r4 no wurk". Otherwise the vast majority of obscure releases would see few to no posts. In a day where Nintendo AP is handled by the firmware and not by the individual games, a release list to contain discussion seems even less necessary than ever before.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 5, 2015)

zoogie said:


> It seems forum traffic is waaay down since after the switch. (members/guests online)
> Usually there would be about around 200 members online right now, but it's down to 140.


I actually hadn't thought about it, but I am visiting a lot less.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 5, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I actually hadn't thought about it, but I am visiting a lot less.


Yes, I'm sure that's entirely because the layout is the web design equivalent of Nazi Germany and not because this is just a slow week for you on the site. Let's not look at any possible extraneous factors and immediately point the finger at the site redesign.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 5, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Yes, I'm sure that's entirely because the layout is the web design equivalent of Nazi Germany and not because this is just a slow week for you on the site. Let's not look at any possible extraneous factors and immediately point the finger at the site redesign.


I never said it was DEFINITELY because of the new layout.  I also don't follow the traffic, so I can't verify anything that zoogie said.  I was just making a simple statement.  I hadn't thought about it.  If there is a large drop in visitors, you might look into what's changed though.

I know I'm just a lowly user, but I still maintain that your best course of action is to make both v4 and v5 an option, then let people choose for themselves.  You LITERALLY get to please everyone then.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2015)

I guess I am bias, but I don't see how the site is so bad to warrant all these complaints or such dissatisfaction.



JoostinOnline said:


> You LITERALLY get to please everyone then.


Playing advocate, that's a lot of work to do and maintain on their part.


----------



## night_hawk (Jun 5, 2015)

Can we have back the tapatalk compatibility please? Surfing from mobile is really bad now.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 5, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> I guess I am bias, but I don't see how the site is so bad to warrant all these complaints or such dissatisfaction.


Does that mean you designed it?


KingVamp said:


> Playing advocate, that's a lot of work to do and maintain on their part.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-v5-is-online.389794/page-10#post-5516032


----------



## Walker D (Jun 5, 2015)

Youkai said:


> I still think the core part of GBATemp was allways the Release list including screenshots and comments about new Games


um.. yup ...the release list used to be in the right side of the portal page in v4, ....right? I don't remember when it went away..  ..it was not a bad thing to have.

Design-wise though, the things I'm against in the new v5 are kinda minimal.. still hope they get fixed during this change period


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Does that mean you designed it?
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-v5-is-online.389794/page-10#post-5516032


No, lol, but I don't dislike the site, especially as much as some people do. 

Well, they already said they aren't planning on making a v4 theme. I guess we just got to wait.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 5, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> No, lol, but I don't dislike the site, especially as much as some people do.


I think it's just ugly, but that's mostly because I've never been a fan of flat.  I still have some outdated apps on my phone because the newer version changed interfaces.  They did add some nice features, and I recognize that.  I really wish they hadn't moved some of the buttons around though, like "Mark All as Read".  I don't see any reason behind that.  It's just a pointless change that adds confusion.



KingVamp said:


> Well, they already said they aren't planning on making a v4 theme. I guess we just got to wait.


That helped some (communication is always good), but not addressing if they could means it's probably possible.  I also don't see why it would be so hard, since they already have a base.


----------



## RCJayce (Jun 5, 2015)

Tapatalk please, i miss the Temp


----------



## Issac (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a question and request. Is it possible to have two "Recent Content" blocks at the same time? I remember way back in the day when there were a field of USN above the Recent Content-field... and I'd like to have that back by using two "Recent Content" blocks. Would that be possible to implement easily?


----------



## jacobas92 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'd venture to say a portion of the slowdown in traffic would be result of some people not wanting to have to use the web browser. Personally, I hate having to wait for a web page to load on 3G. Much easier with tapatalk, almost instant


----------



## Youkai (Jun 6, 2015)

Walker D said:


> um.. yup ...the release list used to be in the right side of the portal page in v4, ....right? I don't remember when it went away..  ..it was not a bad thing to have.



Ah yes oft course this very Bad hidden something which had every thing completely mixed up where you had to load a new page to find out that there is again only a psvita review ....

I am talking about this
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nutppjbr7u5mm7h/Screenshot_2015-06-06-14-50-07~2.png?dl=0


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 6, 2015)

Youkai said:


> Ah yes oft course this very Bad hidden something which had every thing completely mixed up where you had to load a new page to find out that there is again only a psvita review ....
> 
> I am talking about this
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nutppjbr7u5mm7h/Screenshot_2015-06-06-14-50-07~2.png?dl=0


V3 had that and i liked it.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 6, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> V3 had that and i liked it.



This was already in v1 even though GBA only and less gold but still it was the Côte oft the page since the first day


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2015)

am I the only who like v5 layout and the mobile interface?


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> am I the only who like v5 layout and the mobile interface?



You and the admins, but aside from that i don't see a single living soul who actually liked it.
V4 was decent all around and IPB looked fantastic, it seems GBATemp just have a tendency to get uglier by the time


----------



## pdensco (Jun 6, 2015)

why is this website became too much slower then old gbatemp? it takes too damn time to load or reply


----------



## weatMod (Jun 6, 2015)

i have a couple of bugs to report, when i went to edit a post the other day it did not edit it
it kept the post and then added the edit  as a second post so a duplicate with edited one showing as a second post
it hasn't happened in a couple days though so maybe it's fixed

the second is a minor bu i notice now, in chrome the GBA temp tab icon show up like normal , but  when it changes to show alerts i just see a red square  over the icon but the number that shows how many alert notifications is missing now, it's just red square instead of a red square with a number of alerts


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 6, 2015)

pdensco said:


> why is this website became too much slower then old gbatemp? it takes too damn time to load or reply



Hosting company is having network issues. Issue is temporary.


----------



## Issac (Jun 6, 2015)

VMM said:


> You and the admins, but aside from that i don't see a single living soul who actually liked it.
> V4 was decent all around and IPB looked fantastic, it seems GBATemp just have a tendency to get uglier by the time


I like it. It was a bit different at first, and I had to get used to it... but I find it more intuitive now than before, and I just like the change.



pdensco said:


> why is this website became too much slower then old gbatemp? it takes too damn time to load or reply


What connection do you have? It's instantaneous for me.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 6, 2015)

VMM said:


> You and the admins, but aside from that i don't see a single living soul who actually liked it.
> V4 was decent all around and IPB looked fantastic, it seems GBATemp just have a tendency to get uglier by the time


While the majority of responders don't like it, there are a few people who've stated they do like it.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 6, 2015)

Youkai said:


> Ah yes oft course this very Bad hidden something ...I am talking about this <img>


Ah ...yes   ...indeed, that was a good version of the list. And the games in it were commented on quite a bit. It was useful to know if a obscure release was good or not too 

Something on those lines for 3DS releases is what you would be looking for right?  ...that would not be half bad


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Hosting company is having network issues. Issue is temporary.


Oh. It was pretty smooth at first, so I thought it was a problem on my end. Internet or the browser.



JoostinOnline said:


> While the majority of responders don't like it, there are a few people who've stated they do like it.



To be fair, the responders may just be a loud minority.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 6, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Oh. It was pretty smooth at first, so I thought it was a problem on my end. Internet or the browser.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the responders may just be a loud minority.


That's why I specified "responders", and didn't just say "the majority".


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this version has gotten the most discussion of any other change, but at the same time, I think the vast majority is at least simply okay with it. For all the people that say they hate it, there are just as many people that either think it's okay (not really like or dislike) or simply like it. Once Tapatalk comes back, that will basically be that in terms of about 50% of the people who have issues with the change, and even then, it was more a technical issue than the layout itself due to their older mobile tech or lacking data speed.

I'd say this is definitely the result of a loud minority more than anything in terms of the volume of hate. Hell, if people got the font change they wanted, that would probably get rid of about another 25% of the complaints lol


----------



## Maxtram (Jun 7, 2015)

at first this change got me by surprise but i like the style and i can see a lot of info on the front page, i dont see any problem with this update of style and in the posts is pretty much the same


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2015)

I like the change, most of it.
My first complaint would be the quick links for messages, notification and filetrip. It looks really old.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2015)

Narayan said:


> I like the change, most of it.
> My first complaint would be the quick links for messages, notification and filetrip. It looks really old.


Those are a work in progress. Costello is trying to get a free solution (which is exactly why those icons look like they're from 2006), and it's taking time. Some GBAtemp members have taken the design initiative, although I don't know if there is any kind of ETA on when we can expect new icons.


----------



## pdensco (Jun 7, 2015)

What connection do you have? It's instantaneous for me.[/QUOTE]

i got 4mb connection



Nathan Drake said:


> yo this website is slower then the old one fix the damn website i got 4mb connection every single web opens instant but this website takes to much time to load or reply.


----------



## Issac (Jun 7, 2015)

pdensco said:


> What connection do you have? It's instantaneous for me.



i got 4mb connection[/QUOTE]

Remember not to double post (edit the post instead).

Oh alright, I've got a 250 Mb connection and I haven't noticed a single slowdown. Maybe I'm just lucky though, and get a fast response from the server.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2015)

pdensco said:


> i am dumb dumb


Having browsed V4 while my internet was effectively less than 1Mb while still managing to do stuff (just kinda slowly), I can safely say that I am positive the front page is loading even faster now. You were either browsing when the site was being worked on, or you're just not connecting to the server all that well. Either way, I don't think V5 is at fault. Rather, the timing simply lined up that way.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2015)

Is this new? You can see your edit history, can you delete them?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 12, 2015)

I seem to recall seeing edit history before in some form, but it's been a while anyway. There might well be an update on that.

Actually, this does seem new.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 12, 2015)

edit history was there on v4 but for moderators only.
Now users have access to their edit history too.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 17, 2015)

https://support.tapatalk.com/index.php?posts/159801
You need to update


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 19, 2015)

Tapatalk seems to be working now, considering I just got a notification and was able to make this post


----------



## RCJayce (Jun 21, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Tapatalk seems to be working now, considering I just got a notification and was able to make this post


Yup, Tapatalk is back! Working great.

Thanks guys


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 21, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> Yup, Tapatalk is back! Working great.
> 
> Thanks guys


Wootwoot


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tapatalk <3


----------

